# 8/16 Smackdown Live: Last Exit To Brooklyn



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thanks for posting. (Y) SDL is on a roll, and judging by tonight's RAW, that streak has a great chance of continuing.


----------



## TD Stinger

I just hope Miz stays out of the way and let Dolph and Dean interact with each other. If that happens, I have no doubt they deliver again.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Wondering what they'll do with Wyatt and if he'll continue to be part of the title feud.


----------



## McGee

Smackdown Rules RAW drools. Daniel Bryan gonna put RAW out of business.


----------



## StylesP1

Awwwwww Yea........The A Show tomorrow night! 

The Cena/Styles confrontation should be nothing short of epic. These two bring it every time they are in the ring together. 

Ambrose/Ziggler have both been great during this feud for the WWE Championship. Excited to see what happens with them before their Summerslam match. 

Becky finally going to get her hands on Eva? As much as people hate Eva, she has done a fantastic job the last 2 weeks. Big shout out to her for being both hot AND entertaining. That said, we haven't had to watch her wrestle yet, lol.

Breezango finally going to show up and challenge American Alpha? This guy hopes so.

Miz and Maryse kill it every single week. No chance they have a dull segment this week. When they were laying on Renee's table last week face to face :lol

Wouldn't mind a Heath Slater segment. Maybe actually getting the contract this time. He is too entertaining. Not sure what they are doing with Wyatt right now, and Orton might just have a promo with no match? Should be a great 2 hour show!


----------



## rorschacks

raw setting that bar real low, SDL really doesnt have to try too hard


----------



## AlternateDemise

See, now this is how you build up to something. Lets compare how these two shows are handling their two top feuds:

Raws version: Give away Finn's demon king entrance/gimmick on free TV and randomly give us a Rusev/Reigns match too.

Smacdkown: Give Cena a match with someone else so he has to focus on the other task at hand, while still needing to worry about AJ. Odds are Styles is going to jump Cena in some form or fashion, giving him some momentum heading into Summerslam. It's basic but it's effective and always has been. And then have Ambrose and Ziggler be in a segment together after having a falling out this past week. It's interesting to see what will happen given their characters and there's a great amount of potential for something awesome to go down here.

Again, what the hell is Vince doing? While Smackdown seems to be doing all the right things and at a high level might I add, Raw is just doing everything wrong at the moment. This is the show Vince supposedly cares for more and it's putting on a much worse product.


----------



## Kratosx23

AlternateDemise said:


> See, now this is how you build up to something. Lets compare how these two shows are handling their two top feuds:
> 
> Raws version: Give away Finn's demon king entrance/gimmick on free TV and randomly give us a Rusev/Reigns match too.
> 
> Smacdkown: Give Cena a match with someone else so he has to focus on the other task at hand, while still needing to worry about AJ. Odds are Styles is going to jump Cena in some form or fashion, giving him some momentum heading into Summerslam. It's basic but it's effective and always has been. And then have Ambrose and Ziggler be in a segment together after having a falling out this past week. It's interesting to see what will happen given their characters and there's a great amount of potential for something awesome to go down here.
> 
> Again, what the hell is Vince doing? While Smackdown seems to be doing all the right things and at a high level might I add, Raw is just doing everything wrong at the moment. This is the show Vince supposedly cares for more and it's putting on a much worse product.


It really makes sense when you look at it from the perspective that Vince McMahon is a fucking idiot, so the show he's more involved in comes off looking worse.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Cannot wait. 

Too bad the tag division right now at smackdown is so weak that American Alpha dont come off as exciting. Hopefully something good happens.

randy is gonna come out and do a regular promo. Maybe have a match...

Cena vs ADR will be alright, hope that Styles also gets a match and they both have a promo.

AS long as Miz stays out of Ziggler and Ambrose way and they both stay serious, this could be segment of the night. 

After tonights Raw, Smackdown dont need to try very hard to put them to shame. After the predictable main event and blowing all the summerslam load all tonight, what the hell is the point of Summerslam then..... I could also see Vince taking all the popular superstars of Smackdown and putting them on raw. Then when he sees that is not working, he then puts the roster back together.


----------



## AlternateDemise

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It really makes sense when you look at it from the perspective that Vince McMahon is a fucking idiot, so the show he's more involved in comes off looking worse.


Good point.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Cannot wait.
> 
> Too bad the tag division right now at smackdown is so weak that American Alpha dont come off as exciting. Hopefully something good happens.
> 
> randy is gonna come out and do a regular promo. Maybe have a match...
> 
> Cena vs ADR will be alright, hope that Styles also gets a match and they both have a promo.
> 
> AS long as Miz stays out of Ziggler and Ambrose way and they both stay serious, this could be segment of the night.
> 
> After tonights Raw, Smackdown dont need to try very hard to put them to shame. After the predictable main event and blowing all the summerslam load all tonight, what the hell is the point of Summerslam then..... I could also see Vince taking all the popular superstars of Smackdown and putting them on raw. Then when he sees that is not working, he then puts the roster back together.


I don't think they'll bring anyone who's popular over to RAW anytime soon. It was pretty clear when they drafted the rosters that they wanted all of the popular guys away from Reigns so that they don't outshine him. There's one more enormous Reigns push coming that will likely result in him going over Lesnar at WM. If that doesn't work and Reigns continues to be a failure in terms of drawing money (which he will be) then, and only then, will they consider making significant changes to the rosters.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I don't think they'll bring anyone who's popular over to RAW anytime soon. It was pretty clear when they drafted the rosters that they wanted all of the popular guys away from Reigns so that they don't outshine him. There's one more enormous Reigns push coming that will likely result in him going over Lesnar at WM. If that doesn't work and Reigns continues to be a failure in terms of drawing money (which he will be) then, and only then, will they consider making significant changes to the rosters.


Even now Reigns still isnt the most popular guy there. Yeah he will try for a few months but if Smackdown keeps doing better than Raw.. Then maybe we will see Wyatt, Ambrose and Styles and Cena all to Raw....Reigns will then go to smackdown where he will dominate there. Raw doesnt get shat on and Reigns still looks strong. Then again, this is Vince, he will bend over backwards to get Reigns over.


----------



## imthegame19

I wouldn't be surprised to see Bray Wyatt, Eric Rowan and Apollo Crews coming out during Miz Tv as well. Setting up a Ambrose,Ziggler,Crews vs Wyatt,Rowan and Miz main event match or something.


----------



## StylesP1

imthegame19 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see Bray Wyatt, Eric Rowan and Apollo Crews coming out during Miz Tv as well. Setting up a Ambrose,Ziggler,Crews vs Wyatt,Rowan and Miz main event match or something.


No way they have Ziggler and Ambrose team up for a 2nd straight week.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

StylesP1 said:


> No way they have Ziggler and Ambrose team up for a 2nd straight week.


You dont know for what Vince has in store for us. But yeah they have yet to build Miz vs Apollo and still have to get the Wyatt shit figured out. I think Wyatts take a break and do a promo or something and come after sunday and have Dean and Dolph have an epic promo match with a good brawl to end it off. Dont know how they will build Apollo vs Miz. Miz should have come out last week and cut a promo on Apollo or something and atleast build something for the match.


----------



## imthegame19

StylesP1 said:


> No way they have Ziggler and Ambrose team up for a 2nd straight week.


I hope not. But I can see Miz tv opening the show and something with Ziggler or Ambrose wrestling closing the show. I don't think they will do Miz tv as the main event. So maybe Ambrose vs Bray with Ziggler on commentary as main event then. While Cena/Del Rio will take place midway probably. Like AJ/Cena promo did two weeks ago or Orton/Del Rio did last week.


----------



## Headliner

Clique said:


> To quote a wise man @http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=196197swagger_ROCKS


I'm feeling some kind of way about this.:francis


----------



## StylesP1

imthegame19 said:


> I hope not. But I can see Miz tv opening the show and something with Ziggler or Ambrose wrestling closing the show. I don't think they will do Miz tv as the main event. So maybe Ambrose vs Bray with Ziggler on commentary as main event then. While Cena/Del Rio will take place midway probably. Like AJ/Cena promo did two weeks ago or Orton/Del Rio did last week.


No word on what AJ will be doing. Figured he would have a match if Cena is having one.


----------



## imthegame19

StylesP1 said:


> No word on what AJ will be doing. Figured he would have a match if Cena is having one.


My guess is backstage promo and get involved in Cena/Del Rio ending. I don't expect Cena to just win clean and nothing happening. So Cena/Del Rio match will likely be AJ/Cena ppv hype. I can see Del Rio assisting AJ and it leading to AJ beating down Cena after the match. With that being the last image going into Summerslam.


----------



## sarcasma

Ambrose/Ziggler MIZ TV is gonna be good.


----------



## Crasp

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It really makes sense when you look at it from the perspective that Vince McMahon is a fucking idiot, so the show he's more involved in comes off looking worse.


Not that anyone should take Meltzer's word as gospel, but he's mentioned several times that with the main reason behind the split being USA's displeasure with Smackdown, that Vince is the one behind the wheel over there right now attempting to turn it around while Steph is handling Raw.


----------



## JTB33b

Please don't give AA local jobbers again. They are way too good for that. Nia and Strowman need those squash matches because they are limited in the ring, so having 1 minute squash matches works for them and plus they want to portray Nia and Braun as monsters. AA are amazing in the ring and need to have 10-12 minute matches on Smackdown.


----------



## FROSTY

*So I just watched the "highlights" for Raw this week, needless to say Smackdown Live should have no problem being the better show for a third straight week. Hell Talkin' Smack will probably be a better show than Raw for a second straight week lol.*


----------



## Clique

Headliner said:


> I'm feeling some kind of way about this.:francis


:trollbrook Don't hate

There's more to ol Wagg than meets the eye..._but you already know that._


----------



## Lothario

I hope we don't get cavalier, joking Ambrose. I'm not a fan of these MizTV segments but I'll take it over a "contract signing." Hoping they keep it intense. It needs to feel like both he and Dolph could go over the edge and do anything to win on Sunday.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Orton and Cena in two weeks? Go Del Rio.

So excited for tonight. After another lackluster war, I hope Smackdown puts it to shame again.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown is already better because Eva Marie is in goat mode, but this is what I'd like to see tonight...

Ambrose & Ziggler segments have been great so far, hopefully Miz let's them do there thing but no doubt he will bring some entertaining interaction.

Cena vs Del Rio should be decent, hoping for a Styles & Cena brawl of some kind though.

Maybe something with Corbin & Kalisto, I fear that Kalisto may beat Corbin by roll up when they meet. They should do a storyline though where Corbin beats the shit of Kalisto, Kalisto becomes fearful of Corbin leading to him wanting to be drafted to Raw. No need for Kalisto to be on Smackdown, get him with the Cruiserweights.

Orton segment highly likely, the legend that is Heath Slater will probably come out.

Hopefully someone challenges American Alpha, we need some Breezango.

Something involving EVA MARIE!!! Plus some kind of Carmella & Natalya interaction.

Finally Crews & Wyatt will be involved somehow, can't think of how though.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It really makes sense when you look at it from the perspective that Vince McMahon is a fucking idiot, so the show he's more involved in comes off looking worse.


Isn't Vince equally hands-on with both shows? Especially now that he's being pressured to bring up SD's ratings?


----------



## StylesP1

Alright_Mate said:


> Smackdown is already better because Eva Marie is in goat mode, but this is what I'd like to see tonight...
> 
> Ambrose & Ziggler segments have been great so far, hopefully Miz let's them do there thing but no doubt he will bring some entertaining interaction.
> 
> Cena vs Del Rio should be decent, hoping for a Styles & Cena brawl of some kind though.
> 
> Maybe something with Corbin & Kalisto, I fear that Kalisto may beat Corbin by roll up when they meet. They should do a storyline though where Corbin beats the shit of Kalisto, Kalisto becomes fearful of Corbin leading to him wanting to be drafted to Raw. No need for Kalisto to be on Smackdown, get him with the Cruiserweights.
> 
> Orton segment highly likely, the legend that is Heath Slater will probably come out.
> 
> Hopefully someone challenges American Alpha, we need some Breezango.
> 
> Something involving EVA MARIE!!! Plus some kind of Carmella & Natalya interaction.
> 
> Finally Crews & Wyatt will be involved somehow, can't think of how though.


Good to see more Breezango love! That team can be something awesome if allowed. I've seen the rumors of Breeze getting repackaged for a singles push and that is why Breezango wasn't out there with the rest of the tag teams last Tuesday. If that is true its a huge missed opportunity with Breezango. At least let them have a program with American Alpha before breaking them up. They are too good together not to give them that.


----------



## Alright_Mate

StylesP1 said:


> Good to see more Breezango love! That team can be something awesome if allowed. I've seen the rumors of Breeze getting repackaged for a singles push and that is why Breezango wasn't out there with the rest of the tag teams last Tuesday. If that is true its a huge missed opportunity with Breezango. At least let them have a program with American Alpha before breaking them up. They are too good together not to give them that.


Honestly they could become the next Cesaro & Kidd, they started out as heels, weren't popular to start with but then turned into probably the best Tag Team on the roster. Breezango not as talented wrestling wise, but I could see similarities, Breezango getting over purely off being entertaining. 

If they go back to singles competition, Breeze especially could become something. He is a very underrated wrestler and his work in NXT was solid. Vince unsurprisingly didn't care for him about him on the main roster after a month; however Smackdown is all about giving various superstars the time to develop and shine, Breeze fits into that category.


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright_Mate said:


> Smackdown is already better because Eva Marie is in goat mode, but this is what I'd like to see tonight...
> 
> Ambrose & Ziggler segments have been great so far, hopefully Miz let's them do there thing but no doubt he will bring some entertaining interaction.
> 
> Cena vs Del Rio should be decent, hoping for a Styles & Cena brawl of some kind though.
> 
> *Maybe something with Corbin & Kalisto, I fear that Kalisto may beat Corbin by roll up when they meet. They should do a storyline though where Corbin beats the shit of Kalisto, Kalisto becomes fearful of Corbin leading to him wanting to be drafted to Raw. No need for Kalisto to be on Smackdown, get him with the Cruiserweights.*
> 
> Orton segment highly likely, the legend that is Heath Slater will probably come out.
> 
> Hopefully someone challenges American Alpha, we need some Breezango.
> 
> Something involving EVA MARIE!!! Plus some kind of Carmella & Natalya interaction.
> 
> Finally Crews & Wyatt will be involved somehow, can't think of how though.


Um, doesn't that make Kalisto a bit of a pussy though. You know, just saying.


----------



## thelegendkiller

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It really makes sense when you look at it from the perspective that Vince McMahon is a fucking idiot, so the show he's more involved in comes off looking worse.


It is a master plan by the genius Vince to have the plucky underdog show SDL beat all the odds and conquer the conquerer, RAW.

Similar to Bryan defeating Evolution in the same night to win the WWE World Championship ..


YES ! YES ! YES !


:troll



TD Stinger said:


> Um, doesn't that make Kalisto a bit of a pussy though. You know, just saying.


Isn't he meant to be a pussy?

Kalisto's career got over when they completely exposed him on the commentary booth on RAW.

That shit was all kinds of epic and Kalisto got berried in the eyes of smarks.


----------



## Alright_Mate

TD Stinger said:


> Um, doesn't that make Kalisto a bit of a pussy though. You know, just saying.


It will push Corbin up as a major heel and a force, someone not to be messed with.

Kalisto goes to Raw with his Cruiserweight buddies and fights guys his own size. Neville will be doing just that most weeks, why can't Kalisto do the same?


----------



## NeyNey

Yes! :bateman GOATbrose/Ziggler mic interaction again! 
:yas :yas :yas :yas :yas :yas


----------



## DammitChrist

I have a good feeling Smackdown is going to beat Raw for the 3rd week in a row tonight :3


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

DammitC said:


> I have a good feeling Smackdown is going to beat Raw for the 3rd week in a row tonight :3


Did anyone really expect anything different given the rosters?


----------



## Shenroe

Alright_Mate said:


> It will push Corbin up as a major heel and a force, someone not to be messed with.
> 
> Kalisto goes to Raw with his Cruiserweight buddies and fights guys his own size. Neville will be doing just that most weeks, why can't Kalisto do the same?


As if SDL roster wasn't thin enough lmao. And that would totally go hand in hand with Kalisto character, the guy want l wasn't afraid of Del Rio or Ryback but he's afraid of Corbin to the point of asking to change show :lol Glad smarks don't book shows for wwe


----------



## Uptown King

Yeah the whole Kalisto wants to leave SD Live cause he is afraid of Corbin is a lame idea that will make Kalisto look bad. I do agree they should do a segment tonight with these two to build up their match for SS. Have Kalisto call out Corbin to a fight cause he doesn't want to wait until SS and have them brawl with Corbin getting the upper hand and taking Kalisto out. But have Kalisto give Corbin some trouble until he is beating up. Sure he get beat up by Corbin but atleast he called him out and wasn't scared, plus put up a big effort.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Kalisto is irrelevant. I don't pay any attention to his matches/segment, and I certainly wouldn't miss him if he's gone. 

I'm still hoping a KO trade to SD is coming soon. That would be perfect.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So should the greatness of Heath Slater be inserted into a triple threat with Dean and Dolph, Seth and Finn, or Brock and Orton? It's best for business, baby! :vince$


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright_Mate said:


> It will push Corbin up as a major heel and a force, someone not to be messed with.
> 
> Kalisto goes to Raw with his Cruiserweight buddies and fights guys his own size. Neville will be doing just that most weeks, why can't Kalisto do the same?


I don’t disagree that Kalisto should be on Raw with the Cruiserweights.

But to go there because he’s too afraid to fight Corbin? Just makes him look like such a bitch.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SD brehs, we out here. LEGGO!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

TD Stinger said:


> I don’t disagree that Kalisto should be on Raw with the Cruiserweights.
> 
> But to go there because he’s too afraid to fight Corbin? Just makes him look like such a bitch.


Well guess I was just a bit concerned that Kalisto may beat Corbin via roll up, which will look shitty.

Corbin needs to be built as a force, not getting pinned by midgets, I just want Corbin to beat the shit out of him and make a statement. Kalisto wanting to be drafted for being a pussy, was probably an unrealistic step too far :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

EL SHIV said:


> So should the greatness of Heath Slater be inserted into a triple threat with Dean and Dolph, Seth and Finn, or Brock and Orton? It's best for business, baby! :vince$


Should be in both title matches so he can unify the titles.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I know there's the Cena and Del Rio match and the Miz TV segment, but I would also ideally book a womens tag match with Alexa and Natalya facing Carmella and Naomi and then book a singles match between Orton and Rhyno.


----------



## Dolorian

Yep, have been getting ready for this all night...


----------



## DoubtGin

Bray being in the main event feud without being in the main event title match is kinda weird.


----------



## the_hound

calling it now, eva's debut tonight will be stopped by floodlike failure or stomach cramps.


----------



## StylesP1

The A Show starts in 15 minutes, goons. :becky


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky & Carmella vs Alexa Bliss & Natalya


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Can't wait for Slater to destroy Orton tonight.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I would much rather see Naomi team with Carmella while Becky finally gets her hands on Eva


----------



## StylesP1

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Can't wait for Slater to destroy Orton tonight.


I want a Ride Along with Heath Slater and The Club. The jokes that would be told....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky Balboa can work my bag any day. :banderas


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol 12 man tag team. Put some effort in you fucking idiots, hate this lazy crap. Why even have fucking writers if we're gonna get half assed bullshit.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Book seems really frustrated or great actor wth

or both .D


----------



## DammitChrist

The wait is FINALLY over!! The Phenomenal AJ STYLES is going to appear tonight!!!

It's been 2 weeks. I'm looking forward to seeing him in the show :3


----------



## Dolorian

Missed the pre-show did they announce anything?


----------



## Chrome

Bret Hart said:


> Lol 12 man tag team. Put some effort in you fucking idiots, hate this lazy crap. Why even have fucking writers if we're gonna get half assed bullshit.


Teddy Long must be a writer or something lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Booker playing the race card on Bryan because he called Crews Apollo Creed. Hope that's a work.


----------



## wkc_23

Slater is my hero


----------



## Chrome

1-Man Band Baby!! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol what a catch XD


----------



## Griselda

A contract signing between Lesnar and Orton would be amazing, why didn't they do that?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Give slater a title for fuck's sake.

The guy is incredible.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Orton looks like he is almost corpsing

He can't handle the one man band.


----------



## Uptown King

Orton vs. Slater tonight I'm guessing.


----------



## American_Nightmare

How is Heath even alive?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Slater needs to beat Orton's ass. :mark:


----------



## safc-scotty

EL SHIV said:


> Booker playing the race card on Bryan because he called Crews Apollo Creed. Hope that's a work.


Yeah, he can fuck off with that. It was a slip of the tongue with two very similar names, simple as that.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Don't do it Randy, that's Carlito's gimmick!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Dolorian said:


> Missed the pre-show did they announce anything?


Becky & Carmella vs Alexa & Natalya

and all the tag teams in a twelve man tag


----------



## wkc_23

Do a Carlito, Randy


----------



## Lothario

Slater actually getting pops now. :lmao That's turning chicken shit into chicken salad. Dude is actually getting over with this. :lol


----------



## Bayley <3

This slater shit is never going to end. uttahere


----------



## Griselda

Maryse >>>>> Lana.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Oh God, Maryse.

How can one so hot have a voice so grating?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Heath Slater is easily WWE's MVP of the Week. The guy has been awesome in his free agent role. :clap


----------



## Uptown King

Kicking the show off officially with the Miz TV...AWESOME!


----------



## Dolorian

DoubtGin said:


> Becky & Carmella vs Alexa & Natalya
> 
> and all the tag teams in a twelve man tag


I see, thanks.


----------



## StylesP1

Starting off with a bang! Now bring out Ziggles!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Bayley <3 said:


> This slater shit is never going to end. uttahere


I hope it never ends otherwise they will properly hardly give him tv time otherwise.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Love me some of Goddess Maryse.


----------



## Phaedra

OMG is Slater going to fight the undertaker at summerslam for his job on smackdown cause that would be epic. 

michelle mccool posted a taker smackdown teaser on instagram i think.


----------



## 20083

There he is - THE DUDE! :lol


----------



## the_hound

*sigh


----------



## Uptown King

I want a brawl between these two now!


----------



## TD Stinger

Please Miz, just let the guys in the title match do most of the talking.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Off to a good start Ambrose/Ziggler :mark: :mark: :mark:

Miz just let these guys do their damn thing.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SD with its camera really gives it a TNA feeling and that is not a good thing


----------



## 20083

whoa whoa


----------



## DoubtGin

IT'S THE CRAZY LUNATIC


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Phaedra said:


> OMG is Slater going to fight the undertaker at summerslam for his job on smackdown cause that would be epic.
> 
> michelle mccool posted a taker smackdown teaser on instagram i think.


I do think he is coming back soon he has dyed his hair black again.


----------



## Bayley <3

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I hope it never ends otherwise they will properly hardly give him tv time otherwise.


Good. :draper2


----------



## ChicagoFit

I'm sure no one has ever mentioned it but the SnackDown theme music and opening graphics are terrible. A high school student with passable vAdobe Creative Cloud skills could put together something far more compelling.


----------



## 20083

Maryse hot dayum :lenny


----------



## DoubtGin

The show being centered around the main event feud, what a novel concept.


----------



## Chrome

:lol at the guy yelling "please retire!"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Maryse's dress is so sparkilly.


----------



## Lothario

Dolph: "I'm not worried about after Summerslam."

Fan: "You need to!!" :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I do think he is coming back soon he has dyed his hair black again.


I want a Corbin/Taker feud and match, book it! The Lone Wolf going over the dead man would do him wonders.


----------



## Griselda

Miz still not getting respect on his own show. :lol


----------



## 20083

Some real indy vibes here


----------



## WoWoWoKID

That fan is hell bent on wanting ziggler to retire


----------



## ChicagoFit

In sure no one has ever mentioned it but the Miz looks scarier and more demon-like than Short Round did last night...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I swear Dean and Dolph remind me of some kind of high school drama TV show or some saved by the bell type of shit


----------



## StylesP1

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Maryse's dress is so sparkilly.


Glad to see you made it! Hopefully you enjoy Smackdown in your first viewing of it since the draft.


----------



## Phaedra

You can kick a head off of a face? 

mind blown.


----------



## TripleG

I love how they are acting like Ziggler has never been a world champ before.


----------



## razzathereaver

How does one go about kicking a head off of a face?


----------



## McGee

Already this is better than RAW.


----------



## Bret Hart

birthday_massacre said:


> SD with its camera really gives it a TNA feeling and that is not a good thing


The retarded camera angle is a reason I'm not even watching Smackdown anymore. 

Why fix something that isn't broken.

Rather just follow it with you folks.


----------



## ChicagoFit

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I swear Dean and Dolph remind me of some kind of high school drama TV show or some saved by the bell type of shit


When I wake up in the morning
And the alarm gives out a warning
And I don't think I ever make it on time
By the time I grab my books
And I give myself a look
I'm at the corner just in time to see the bus fly by
It's alright 'coz I'm saved by the bell
If the teacher pops a test
I know I'm in a mess
And my dog ate all my homework last night
Riding low in my chair

She won't know that I'm there
If I can hand it in tomorrow it will be alright
It's alright 'coz I'm saved by the bell

It's alright 'coz I'm saved by the
It's alright 'coz I'm saved by the

It's alright 'coz I'm saved by the bell


----------



## Uptown King

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I swear Dean and Dolph remind me of some kind of high school drama TV show or some saved by the bell type of shit


Imagine Brian Pillman feuding with HBK during the late 90s for the WWF Championship. Bascially this right here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Once Dolph goes through puberty I'll be able to take his promos more seriously.


----------



## finalnight

The mic audio sounds different. Louder and more echo/live effect.


----------



## StylesP1

I have no problem with the new camera angles. Something different.


----------



## Amber B

Kick your head off your face....
:jericho2


----------



## wkc_23

I like this more serious side of Ambrose.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Dean is so fucking goddamn good though, poor Dolph


----------



## I am the Storm

This fucking guy. Dolph, damn, dude. You suck. The title, SS, and the champion deserve better than you.


----------



## Uptown King

TripleG said:


> I love how they are acting like Ziggler has never been a world champ before.


Well its not like it was memorable anyways.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn, this is the Dean Ambrose I love.

“That chip is gonna bury you.”


----------



## Bret Hart

Uptown King said:


> Imagine Brian Pillman feuding with HBK during the late 90s for the WWF Championship. Bascially this right here.


Indeed couldn't have described it better, it's a poor man's Pillman Vs HBK.


----------



## ChicagoFit

It would be great if Dean mentioned Dolph's brother murdering that guy...


----------



## AngryConsumer

The split was the best thing that has ever happened to Ambrose.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dean with the vet advice on the mic :lol I love it, this is killing the opposition.


----------



## finalnight

TripleG said:


> I love how they are acting like Ziggler has never been a world champ before.


They always do that with the underdog angle. Did the same thing with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## DammitChrist

I feel like an idiot. I've been commenting on the Raw reaction thread thinking it was the Smackdown reaction thread -_-

Can someone delete those posts I made? Lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

razzathereaver said:


> How does one go about kicking a head off of a face?


Good segment, but that was completely nonsensical.


----------



## Uptown King

wkc_23 said:


> I like this more serious side of Ambrose.


Imagine him one day as a heel. He will be glorious, possibly the top heel of the company and one of the best ever.


----------



## wkc_23

Zigger went HAMMMM


----------



## StylesP1

Boom!


----------



## Griselda

That was fucking sick. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

This is pretty great, tbh.

Wish Ziggler would not do the quiet-loud dynamic every time, but other than that, I liked this a lot. Makes the feud seems personal and intense.


----------



## finalnight

Okay this is gotten awkward even the Miz is giving this promo the what the fuck look.


----------



## Chrome

SUPERKICK OUTTA NOWHERE!!


----------



## Bayley <3

Alright this was pretty good actually. And I don't like either guy.


----------



## Trophies

Super kick....outta nowhere?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Jeez THAT IS THE BEST THING ZIGGLER HAS DONE IN HIS CAREER (after his cashin) :clap :clap


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

:bryanlol


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy shit! A super kick out of nowhere


----------



## Nicky Midss

Ziggler is such a geek. Get off my tv


----------



## 20083

Cool


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ziggler's going to rip off Edge now. :lmao


----------



## American_Nightmare

HEEL TURN :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

StylesP1 said:


> Glad to see you made it! Hopefully you enjoy Smackdown in your first viewing of it since the draft.


:smile2: I hope I will like it too! Ziggler and Ambrose are doing really well! I just know Dolph is gonna lose though. :frown2:
But Ziggler and Ambrose will have an amazing match at Summerslam! I never realized how good Dolph is on the mic when they give him time, and Dean has always been pretty good on the mic too.


----------



## Uptown King

That was AWESOME!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So Dolph keeps using Triple H's old catch phrase, could that be an omen for something?


----------



## RJTM

Ziggler. A diamond in the rough.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Listen, I'm sold on this match. Ziggler's missed the train years ago and Ambrose is still midcard in my eyes but the build up has been quality - just like the old days


Meanwhile on RAW.....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

You still suck Dolph..

And Trips still wants his slogan back :trips


----------



## TD Stinger

I know people are going to think this is the Ambrose mark in me talking, but this is the best built match going into Summerslam.

Not saying it will be the best, but right now it has the best build up thanks to Dean and Dolph.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Build up for this feud has been on point.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow, the end to that segment was amazing.

Ziggler is winning me over. Out of the three main events, this has the best story.


----------



## Piehound

Ambrose doing great on the mic here... and a superkick by Dolph. I'm guessing this means Ambrose retains, but that isn't surprising.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

15 minutes in and smackdown is already better than Raw.


----------



## Lothario

But I thought fans were going to pop for Dolph kicking Dean. Ambrose isn't *really* over, right? :lol 


Great segment. Dolph is cutting the best promos of his career.


----------



## Honey Bucket

He's gonna kick the head off his face then kick his leg out of his leg.


----------



## NakNak

Ambrose/Ziggler build up has been almost flawless

Bálor/Rollins on the other hand...
Notice why this happens...
A clue: storytelling, mic skills, chemistry


----------



## SovereignVA

God DAMN, shit is so personal!

Rollins and Balor, TAKE NOTES


----------



## Dolorian

Nice segment, yeah of course Ambrose is retaining.


----------



## JDP2016

Wow. Lets get all the tag teams in one match. LOL


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Fantastic ending to that for Ziggler, Dean destroyed him again though.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ambrose/Ziggler are big-staging Rollins/Balor and it's damn enjoyable.


----------



## ChicagoFit

Apparently the SnackDown writing staff is just a group of students from Hooked On Phonics


----------



## 20083

Zig is gonna flippy flop his way to glory this sunday :lenny


----------



## Uptown King

Well we all know that Cena is beating Del Rio. Shame he has to job week in and week out.


----------



## RapShepard

Good promo Dolph was red as fuck though lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## razzathereaver

This Ambrose/Dolph program *easily* blows any other feud going on in WWE right now out of the water.


----------



## StylesP1

Breezango!!! 

Hopefully a feud gets started out of this. AA vs Breezango please!


----------



## The Renegade

Ziggler's been the MVP since the brand split (Raw included). My god has he raised his game.


----------



## Chrome

That's how you build a world title match folks.


----------



## Phaedra

so interesting. It didn't take them long. Dolph and Ambrose are screaming at each other and talking like real life people and on Raw Rollins is rocking around the arena looking for a demon king and roman is being a douche.


----------



## ChicagoFit

The Mick Foley project looks as terrible as Mick looks.


----------



## B316

Alright, Ambrose is winning me over, little by little, promo by promo. They both need a great match Sunday, hope they deliver.


----------



## finalnight

Uptown King said:


> Well we all know that Cena is beating Del Rio. Shame he has to job week in and week out.


Well at least he's getting well pampered in the bedroom by Paige. You know what they say about crazy chicks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn good segment, even with Dolph stealing HHH's catchphrase. SD is already better than RAW and the Ambrose/Ziggler build is so :banderas. Way better than Seth vs. "the Demon Kane".


----------



## CodysMustache

Thank you Ziggler. 

Please send Dean Ambrose back to whatever gas station he works at. Lamer talks trash like a squiggly flamboyent strand of spaghetti. Ziggler just went from zero to a hunnid real quick.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Renegade said:


> Ziggler's been the MVP since the brand split (Raw included). My god has he raised his game.


Have to agree with Ambrose right behind.


----------



## Prayer Police

Smackdown should somehow steal the tag titles from RAW then RAW will just make up a new Triple Tag Titles (6-man tag).


----------



## Omega_VIK

I just started watching what did I miss?


----------



## StylesP1

Talking Smack is so great. Unscripted. I recommend watching it if you havent yet.


----------



## Uptown King

Lol Apollo Creed.


----------



## Griselda

Is calling Apollo Crews Apollo Creed becoming some sort of meme now?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So are they just going to rename him Creed now because of that Bryan botch :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol they gave some build to Crews vs Miz during the break lmfao. Shows how much they give a damn about this feud.


----------



## Uptown King

Crews is so winning that title sunday.


----------



## TripleG

Amber B said:


> Kick your head off your face....
> :jericho2


Almost as good as kicking a leg out of its leg.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

No pop for the booso's, good.


----------



## StylesP1

I dont see Crews taking the belt. I think Bray takes the belt at Survivor Series or Backlash.


----------



## Phaedra

where is smackdown? the crowd is HOT!


----------



## Dolorian

Will they setup the SummerSlam match for the tag team titles here I wonder?


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> I know people are going to think this is the Ambrose mark in me talking, but this is the best built match going into Summerslam.
> 
> Not saying it will be the best, but right now it has the best build up thanks to Dean and Dolph.


Nah it's pretty fair to say

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Who is this ring announcer?


----------



## DammitChrist

I always knew Ziggler was pretty damn good, especially when he's determined and motivated. Good to see some people here realizing it


----------



## SpeedStick

All co-branded pay per views events are now 4 hours? So many matches on summerslam


----------



## Uptown King

Why are the Ascension still employed?


----------



## wkc_23

God, I hate that announcer.


----------



## Griselda

I've always thought Rollins should get the Ascension's music and vice versa.


----------



## DammitChrist

Breezango!!!! :3


----------



## Lothario

TD Stinger said:


> I know people are going to think this is the Ambrose mark in me talking, but this is the best built match going into Summerslam.
> 
> Not saying it will be the best, but right now it has the best build up thanks to Dean and Dolph.


It's the truth. This feud actually has heat. More heat than any other rivalry on the card outside of Sasha and Flair. I'm in disbelief at how badly they botched Finn and Seth's build. They didn't have the promos Dean and Dolph did but they never made either man feel that important, either. Reigns and the US Title closed RAW more than both guys combined. Let that sink in :lol 


Their match will likely be awesome but WWE treated their build and the Universal Title as second rate.


----------



## AngryConsumer

HYPE


----------



## RapShepard

Phaedra said:


> so interesting. It didn't take them long. Dolph and Ambrose are screaming at each other and talking like real life people and on Raw Rollins is rocking around the arena looking for a demon king and roman is being a douche.


Yes because Ambrose wasn't being a douche


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Poor Ryder having to team with Mojo he even got new music and everything.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The list on the side is alright, I like how it talks about the different teams accomplishments.


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> I dont see Crews taking the belt. I think Bray takes the belt at Survivor Series or Backlash.


Bray becoming IC Champion I would take over Apollo Crews. But I doubt that is happening.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Get Ace and Gary outta here :Out


----------



## AngryConsumer

LOOK EVERYONE... IT'S TYLER! :mark:


----------



## ChicagoFit

Trophies said:


> Who is this ring announcer?


He just became available and Vince scooped him up, the SnackDown ring announcer is: John Hinckley Jr


----------



## JDP2016

How lame is it that American Alpha doesn't even get introduced last?


----------



## Bayley <3

This tag shit is dumb after a good opening. Over to the Olympics.


----------



## Dolorian

Phaedra said:


> so interesting. It didn't take them long. Dolph and Ambrose are screaming at each other and talking like real life people and on Raw Rollins is rocking around the arena looking for a demon king and roman is being a douche.


It is almost as if like each feud has a different story/characters.


----------



## -XERO-

Honey Bucket said:


> He's gonna kick the head off his face then kick his leg out of his leg.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

NXT Takeover 2 Should be awesome!


----------



## Uptown King

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Poor Ryder having to team with Mojo he even got new music and everything.


I think its good he has a tag partner as he will have something to do instead of not appearing.


----------



## finalnight

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I've always thought Rollins should get the Ascension's music and vice versa.


It is a damn shame they wasted such an epic entrance on the Ascension.

Now that would totally be a Rollins thing to do to say I'm just taking your entrance because I want it. Lol.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

It sickens me that someone like Rawley is getting tv time, yet Apollo crews is relegated to an ad break.


----------



## razzathereaver

EL SHIV said:


> Once Dolph goes through puberty I'll be able to take his promos more seriously.


:lmao


----------



## LaMelo

Well that got chaotic fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Somebody sounding like a hoodrat with that let em fight lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## safc-scotty

I actually like the Smackdown tag division. Some of the teams are a bit damaged (Ascension and Vaudevillains) whilst the Usos are desperate for a change in direction/character, but with some good writing/storylines they have a decent base to build from. Would love to see Breezango steal the new titles by cheating from AA, setting up a Breezango/AA feud for the titles.


----------



## TD Stinger

At least all 6 teams got an entrance. Even though half the teams have been portrayed as jobbers, you at least have to make the effort that they look like they belong.


----------



## ChicagoFit

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> NXT Takeover 2 Should be awesome!


NXT Takeover 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Uptown King said:


> I think its good he has a tag partner as he will have something to do instead of not appearing.


He was starting to appear again then had to get saddled with Mojo who isn't ready, he could really help the almost non-existent midcard in smackdown.


----------



## finalnight

ChicagoFit said:


> Trophies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this ring announcer?
> 
> 
> 
> He just became available and Vince scooped him up, the SnackDown ring announcer is: John Hinckley Jr
Click to expand...

Mmmm, SnackDown.


----------



## Phaedra

Dolorian said:


> It is almost as if like each feud has a different story/characters.


:ha 

lol, true, very true just for me Raw was just more cheesy and less well built. they blew their load and smackdown is holding a little bit back and trying to make us care. because christ, they NEED to make us care, there's a proper job on and with that is coming proper effort.

Raw got the better draw from the draft but imo it's made them lackadaisical.


----------



## RapShepard

safc-scotty said:


> I actually like the Smackdown tag division. Some of the teams are a bit damaged (Ascension and Vaudevillains) whilst the Usos are desperate for a change in direction/character, but with some good writing/storylines they have a decent base to build from. Would love to see Breezango steal the new titles by cheating from AA, setting up a Breezango/AA feud for the titles.


How are the Vaudevillians damaged?


----------



## Boba Fett

Sup folks ? What have I missed ?


----------



## LaMelo

At least Tyler Breeze is on television.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit

finalnight said:


> Mmmm, SnackDown.


Their poor font choice makes it easy to read it as SnackDown.


----------



## razzathereaver

Boba Fett said:


> Sup folks ? What have I missed ?


A pretty good opening promo and an absolute clusterfuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bring in The Revival. Alpha deserves better than this dreck.


----------



## the_hound

Lothario said:


> Dolph: "I'm not worried about after Summerslam."
> 
> Fan: "You need to!!" :lmao


http://tinypic.com/r/2zfr3h2/9


----------



## FROSTY

*Holy shit dude, that Miz TV with Ambrose and Ziglesworth was fucking awesome!! Both guys have totally raised their game to a superstar caliber, Dean Fucking Ambrose is the first Superstar WWE Champion they have had in years.

YES! Now AA and Breezango :mark: Smackdown Live already wins this week for me lol.*


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Albeit I was on hiatus from 2010 and didnt fully return until 2013 I haven't ever seen and don't suppose Dolph has ever carried himself with this fire/conviction on the stick. Guy is coming off like a completely different guy this way as opposed to the cheesy 1980s shadowboxing man who runs through his same playbook of spots while sporting the spaghetti hair shaking his butt and shadowboxing. This is a level I haven't seen out of Dolph and if he backs that aggression up maybe by using his real wrestling skill abit more and the penchant he always has had for making moves look like he got shot out of a cannon: he could be real $ and might wanna rethink that retirement.


----------



## Griselda

TheGeneticFreak said:


> He was starting to appear again then had to get saddled with Mojo who isn't ready, he could really help the almost non-existent midcard in smackdown.


Maybe they'll have a story down the line where Mojo turns on him and they work their own program. Either way it's better than him main eventing catering.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'd like to see the Vaudevillians or Breezango be the first heel tag team to win the Smackdown tag team titles (once they've been created)


----------



## ChicagoFit

Boba Fett said:


> Sup folks ? What have I missed ?


Surprisingly Hogan is back...


----------



## LaMelo

Heath Slater will make sure Randy Orton doesn't make it to Sunday Night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario

RapShepard said:


> Yes because Ambrose wasn't being a douche




Reigns is emulating a generic, off brand Rock without the benefit of the delivery and charisma by making jokes about sasquatch babies and mail order brides. Ambrose is seriously trash talking with his opponent. You probably thought everyone at the top of the card in '99 was a tool, too.


Make an effort to be unbiased for once and cut out the Reigns crusade for five minutes. There's a huge difference in Dean being blunt and confrontational over the WWE Title and Reigns claiming Rusev ordered his wife online.


----------



## StylesP1

This crowd is fucking hot for a 12 man tag! Way to go crowd. Wait until Styles/Cena get in the ring...


----------



## Victor Chaos

Superkick Party tonight.


----------



## Griselda

That was a fucking sick Grand Amplitude.


----------



## SAMCRO

Well look there the Uso's hit Dolph's finisher like 3 times


----------



## Uptown King

EL SHIV said:


> Bring in The Revival. Alpha deserves better than this dreck.


Even better the WGTT.


----------



## Abisial

I never liked AA's finisher cuz it looked soft, but that one actually looked like it had impact.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I'd already be buzzing if I had to take a shot for every super kick so far tonight


----------



## LaMelo

There is no doubting who the best tag team in the company is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

FLYING USO MORROW!


----------



## Chrome

Vaudevillians still in the doghouse lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

That's one sick tag team finisher by the AA


----------



## Uptown King

Ambrose fighting Eric Rowan, interesting.


----------



## Griselda

For the love of God, why does Mauro not understand the meaning of the word NEXT?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"Eva Magrie!" 

Nice going Jbl :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

Eva MaGree, y'all.


----------



## Bayley <3

Ambrose and Rowan? 
Eva Marie?

This show is falling off a cliff


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Eva Magree 

:lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

JBL said Eva Magree instead of Eva Marie at least that is what it sounded like. lol accidents happen.


----------



## RJTM

Eva McGree? God, John, just stop.


----------



## FROSTY

*And now a actually really fun exciting even 12 man tag team match with AA landing a awesome Grand Aptitude FTW. Great go home SDL so far, hope they keep this momentum up for this show!*


----------



## B316

Who the hell is Eva McGree?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Can't wait to see The Red Queen.


----------



## Dolorian

Hopefully something prevents Eva from debuting tonight. They need to keep this going on for a month or two.


----------



## Uptown King

Eva Marie for another fake out injury tonight.


----------



## LaMelo

What will keep Eva Marie from wrestling this week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safc-scotty

RapShepard said:


> How are the Vaudevillians damaged?


They've been relegated to jobber status since they lost at the PPV vs the New Day. By that, I mean they haven't been involved in any sort of storyline and the only times they have been on the shows has been to lose to other teams (usually in pretty quick fashion).


----------



## AngryConsumer

MOAR. WARDROBE. MALFUNCTIONS. :mark:


----------



## razzathereaver

CAMVP said:


> There is no doubting who the best tag team in the company is!


The Ascension! :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

Bayley <3 said:


> Ambrose and Rowan?
> Eva Marie?
> 
> This show is falling off a cliff


Eva has been phenomenal the last two weeks. Excited to see what they do with her this week :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee

Eva MaGree....Okay then.


----------



## DoubtGin

Tag match was pretty pointless, but I guess AA looked strong? Since none of them is appearing at Summerslam, the writers seem to not bother right now.


----------



## Uptown King

CAMVP said:


> What will keep Eva Marie from wrestling this week?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Booty malfunction.


----------



## Honey Bucket

'Eva Magree'

:jbl still possessed by THE POWER OF THE MAGGLE


----------



## Natecore

I came here to put over American Alpha and bury JBL. 

Seems everybody else beat me to it!


----------



## LaMelo

Maybe tonight Eva Marie will be busy making out with Alexa Bliss! :banderas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

Ziggler should be the only one that uses the super kick on Smackdown. I don't know about you guys, but that's use me.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

CAMVP said:


> What will keep Eva Marie from wrestling this week?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Talent


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

ChicagoFit said:


> NXT Takeover 2: Electric Boogaloo


Where does the whole Electric Boogaloo thing come from? I have seen that joke so many times on Reddit and other websites.


----------



## JDP2016

I hope that fan who almost attacked Seth last night comes out to attack Eva tonight.


----------



## Griselda

If they somehow keep this Eva debut delay gimmick going until the eventual tournament for the Smackdown Women's Title and she swoops in and wins it, whatever arena she's in will EXPLODE in rage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Boba Fett said:


> Sup folks ? What have I missed ?


Slater still wants to be signed and Ambrose/Ziggler had a MUST SEE Miztv segment.


----------



## Bayley <3

StylesP1 said:


> Eva has been phenomenal the last two weeks. Excited to see what they do with her this week :lol


You must have exceptionally low standards.


----------



## TD Stinger

As much as I usually don’t care for 10+ tag team matches, I enjoyed this.

And if they can get Harper and Rowan back together on Smackdown, Smackdown can have a good division.

Honestly their division for the future looks a lot better off than Raw. I mean, yeah, Raw has The New Day, Enzo & Cass, and The Club. But who they got after that? Golden Truth, who are a comedy team. The Dudleyz, who like they are breaking up. And The Shining Stars, need I say more.

Like in the case of the women’s division, Raw got more name value but Smackdown got better depth.


----------



## LaMelo

Smackdown wins again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Eva Marie gonna pull an HBK this week :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Naomi's new song is worse than her old one.


----------



## StylesP1

That wardrobe malfunction has nearly 5 million views on youtube. :becky


----------



## the_hound

what the fuck


----------



## Irrelevant

Wow.


----------



## Lothario

I hope nothing goes wrong for Eva tonight. Bad things always happen to good people unfortunatel.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Is this the Demon Queen's entrance?!


----------



## Bayley <3

Is Naomi a raver?


----------



## finalnight

WHAT. THE. FUCK. IS. GOING. ON??????


----------



## Trophies

Naomi's entrance giving me seizures.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What is this Naomi ? What happened to the okay heel you were turning into ?


----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> Reigns is emulating a generic, off brand Rock without the benefit of the delivery and charisma by making jokes about sasquatch babies and mail order brides. Ambrose is seriously trash talking with his opponent. You probably thought everyone at the top of the card in '99 was a tool, too.
> 
> 
> Make an effort to be unbiased for once and cut out the Reigns crusade for five minutes. There's a huge difference in Dean being blunt and confrontational over the WWE Title and Reigns claiming Rusev ordered his wife online.


So Ambrose telling Dolph he doesn't have the heart or the drive or the want to do something isn't douchey? 

I mean you're the one randomly bringing up shit don't get defense because you got called on it. Both are being douches over titles, I mean how is Ambrose trying to get a raise out of Dolph any less douchey than Reigns being a douche to Rusev to get a raise out him?

And no me being a fan of Reigns doesn't mean I can't see he isn't being a traditional kind face(or should have been turned heel). But your point on Reigns character being a douche makes 0 sense when Ambrose has been just as big of a dickhead to Ziggler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hope Eva doesn't get a hangnail.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

What will Eva do this week? Also Naomi's theme is remixed now I'm getting Just Dance or club vibes from her entrance.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Wow at this entrance...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

for fucks sake Naomi :kobefacepalm


----------



## LaMelo

Who did Naomi piss off to have to do this? :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Naomi got the best X at the rave


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh don't tell me Eva Marie isn't going to compete tonight because the wig she's wearing falls off lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

The fuck...


----------



## DoubtGin

Naomi


----------



## Lothario

Naomi a Babyface again. Feels like a rave :lol I like it.


----------



## Chrome

That was a nice entrance from Naomi.


----------



## Natecore

I'll bring the molly next week for Naomi's entrance


----------



## TD Stinger

So, Naomi’s just a face all of a sudden?

Eh, whatever. I like the new entrance. I like there are trying something new with her look.


----------



## razzathereaver

I like Rowan, but Bray seriously needs another henchman at his side soon. Maybe Corbin?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ugh...


----------



## JDP2016

I've been following Naomi on Instagram all Summer and I knew she was gonna do this eventually. I like it but she is gonna get upstaged by Eva tonight.


----------



## Irrelevant

So I guess Naomi's face now. Cool I guess. Although not really feeling her new theme, gear, and entrance.


----------



## Griselda

Motherfucking TRAFFIC. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Trophies

Delayed by traffic lmao


----------



## Phaedra

:ha 


dying


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

StylesP1 said:


> That wardrobe malfunction has nearly 5 million views on youtube. :becky


They should have her kiss someone next and get twenty million views like Ziggler and Lana.


----------



## LaMelo

What a surprise! :duck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

This announcer :lol

Excellent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Psychedelic booty. :sodone


----------



## Amber B

Oh. My. God.

:lmao
:lmao
This is the best gimmick ever. :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

:bunk


----------



## FrostyNova

The female X-pac.


----------



## MyaTheBee

I love your ass Naomi (literally) but who made you do this shit....All that crazy dancing shit,is gonna make your weave fall out.


----------



## Lothario

:lmao Poor Eva.


----------



## Chrome

Traffic. :mj4


----------



## Cipher

so


----------



## DoubtGin

this is too good :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Eva Marie.


----------



## TD Stinger

Delayed due to traffic…

Yes! That is so fucking funny.


----------



## TripleG

What does Eva Marie's character seek to accomplish exactly?


----------



## Darren Criss

I like Naomi, but.. Well


----------



## razzathereaver

What the fuck is going on? :lol


----------



## finalnight

So is Naomi supposed to be a hotlanta molly raver?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The crowd reacted extremely well to Naomi's entrance tho so I mean she's doing something right.


----------



## dclikewah

This is surprisingly entertaining to me. I kinda cant wait until next week to see what the new reason will be.


----------



## LaMelo

I feel so bad for Eva Marie! :sadpanda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

If it wasn't for bad luck, Eva Marie would have no luck at all. :grande


----------



## RapShepard

safc-scotty said:


> They've been relegated to jobber status since they lost at the PPV vs the New Day. By that, I mean they haven't been involved in any sort of storyline and the only times they have been on the shows has been to lose to other teams (usually in pretty quick fashion).


I guess you got a point. Idk I guess I'm so used to whoever isn't in the tag title feud getting used for victories I never considered that they might come off as damaged lol. They just do a bad job of making non tag title teams seem relevant.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:HA 

This is tooooo good!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

TripleG said:


> What does Eva Marie's character seek to accomplish exactly?


To not wrestle a strange goal for a wrestler.


----------



## DammitChrist

AJ STYLES!!!!


----------



## NakNak

Naomi's new entrance is awesome! ACID ACID ACID

"Eva Marie will not compete due to traffic" :lol :lol :lol

I love Eva Marie


----------



## DoubtGin

At least Naomi could dance a little bit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

JDP2016 said:


> I hope that fan who almost attacked Seth last night comes out to attack Eva tonight.


I just wonder what the guy was hoping to accomplish if he got in the ring. I'm pretty sure the last thing I would want to do is attack a wrestler they could do a move on you for real if they wanted to.


----------



## Darren Criss

How sad is Eva being my favorite thing on the division right now?


----------



## Griselda

AJ dickriding so hard right now. :lol


----------



## finalnight

Del Rio looks like Paige has been keeping him up too late at night


----------



## Victor Chaos

Rusev should've beaten Cena at HIAC not Del Rio.


----------



## StylesP1

dclikewah said:


> This is surprisingly entertaining to me. I kinda cant wait until next week to see what the new reason will be.


Oh its fucking brilliant. Its entertaining, we dont have to see her wrestle and she is getting the heel heat. Great booking.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Del Rio looking at his US Title victory like


----------



## RapShepard

Naomi's entrance seems a little much, but hey people liked it.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMelo

Del Rio doesn't even believe that he can win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016

They couldn't bother to check and see if Eva was in the back before her match?


----------



## Bayley <3

At least I didn't have to see Evas stupid plastic face today, that's always good


----------



## SpeedStick

^^ #Underrated match


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

AJ :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee

Eva Marie has the best gimmick in the entire company....


----------



## Darren Criss

Del Rio is hot as fuck

Paige was a lucky woman.


----------



## DoubtGin

Oh yea, ADR beat Cena in like 8 minutes 10 months ago.


----------



## StylesP1

Styles main eventing Summerslam :mark:


----------



## Boba Fett

razzathereaver said:


> A pretty good opening promo and an absolute clusterfuck.


So the usual ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ, your shirt sucks, perro. :delrio


----------



## SAMCRO

Naomi's entrance was completely retarded, i'm sorry but it was. So is her new gimmick that shes obsessed with glow in the dark neon? I mean she comes out covered head to toe in it and also with a bag full of glow sticks? Seriously wtf? That entrance just comes off as trying way too hard to be unique.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Really digging Naomi's new entrance. Reminds me of the Team Xtreme days, it plays off her experience as a dancer and most importantly, the fans popped for it.

:evans at Eva's excuse this week, though.


----------



## LaMelo

I don't even remember what happened last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griselda

Naomi randomly being a face again is a little weird but if she's gonna twerk every week in a glow-in-the-dark bodysuit then I'm okay with that.


----------



## Natecore

Del Rio not on the SummerSlam card! :mark:


----------



## JDP2016

DoubtGin said:


> At least Naomi could dance a little bit.


She used to dance for the Orlando Magic and was a back-up dancer for Flo-Rida.


----------



## Lethal Evans

AJ Styles signed up to the WWE Network to watch Alberto Del Rio v John Cena for just 9.99


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I actually like the show so far. Dolph is coming into his own which I love, great promo to start the show. Poor Apollo Crews coming on during a commercial break lol Del Rio getting another small push it seems and our man Heathy Baybay getting pushed. I hope he actually puts up a fight against Orton but it'll be a squash


----------



## LaMelo

Trips must really hate Del Rio. :trips2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JDP2016 said:


> They couldn't bother to check and see if Eva was in the back before her match?


In Eva's defense, traffic's a bitch. :eva2


----------



## Mainboy

That David Beckham sky advert is getting on my nerves.


----------



## finalnight

I really still don't get this Icebreaker unicorn shit


----------



## Darren Criss

Aj Estilos and John Cena main eventing SummerSlam.

Eww


----------



## Prayer Police

Kurt Hawkins!!!?


----------



## Griselda

As a Curt Hawkins fan, I'm stoked for his return. :mark:


----------



## finalnight

This Smackdown is so damn zany.


----------



## razzathereaver

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Really digging Naomi's new entrance. Reminds me of the Team Xtreme days


It reminds me of an acid trip.


----------



## Trophies

Curt Hawkins promo...I don't even know anymore.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Curt Hawkins the jobber returning :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

Curt Hawkins going to reunite with Zack Ryder??


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Curt hawkins had that triple h look back in 2011


----------



## Chrome

So Hawkins is gonna be a Tyson Kidd carbon copy?


----------



## JDP2016

LOL Curt Hawkins is Chuck Norris.


----------



## safc-scotty

RapShepard said:


> I guess you got a point. Idk I guess I'm so used to whoever isn't in the tag title feud getting used for victories I never considered that they might come off as damaged lol. *They just do a bad job of making non tag title teams seem relevant.*


Yeah you hit the nail on the head with that! Normally the same issue with the women as well but they're getting a little better at it with the women.

Maybe damaged is the wrong word, just mean that they would need to rebuild either team up a little bit before having any chance of winning the new titles.


----------



## N3LL14

That promo seemed very familiar.....


----------



## LaMelo

It is time for Heath Slater!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick

DoubtGin said:


> At least Naomi could dance a little bit.


Yeah, dance Naomi, dance


----------



## wwetna1

That had a very mattitude like feel to that Hawkins promo


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Curt Hawkins! And he's stolen Tyson Kidd's NXT gimmick!


----------



## the_hound

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfLt6ktckQY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SAMCRO

Curt Hawkins coming to SD to job no doubt. Sure he'll pick up a few wins at first but he'll quickly end up where he was before he left, on Superstars and Main Event jobbing.


----------



## TD Stinger

Did Curt Hawkins just steal Tyson Kidd’s gimmick?

Then again they are friends, I think, I’m sure he approves, lol.


----------



## B316

Mainboy said:


> That David Beckham sky advert is getting on my nerves.


Yeah, and that James Corden one during every single Raw break, soul destroying.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Curt Hawkins. He's guilty of gimmick infringement. :fact.*


----------



## MyaTheBee

Kurt Hawkins doesn't do pushups..He moves the earth with his arms.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

are Styles and Cena really main eventing? thats great for AJ but Ambrose and Rollins are probably going to take issue.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Does anyone even remember Curt Hawkins :lol at least Jinder was part of the 3MB which was slightly memorable.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Chrome said:


> So Hawkins is gonna be a Tyson Kidd carbon copy?


I thought it was a Matt Hardy 2.0 ripoff with the Matt Facts :lol


----------



## finalnight

Those Lesnar bruises LOL


----------



## spinningedge

This Heath Slater free agent thing is absolutely hilarious.

I love it... when he finally wins - it's going to be epic. I hope a big time guy is the one that actually gets him over too.


----------



## RapShepard

I think they would be served well if the really went with this Slater is a free agent thing and let him go do regional shows.

Just imagine him popping back up with X, Y, and Z belts talking about how can you deny the Idaho, Kentucky, and what ever else Heavyweight champion a WWE contract

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

"I'M JUST ONE MAN....BUT I'M A ONE MAN BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDD"


----------



## LaMelo

Slater looks like he means business!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

Slater's probably gonna end up on NXT in the end.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

ha ha at least Hawkins actually might get a push this time around..oh who am I kidding?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

TD Stinger said:


> Did Curt Hawkins just steal Tyson Kidd’s gimmick?
> 
> Then again they are friends, I think, I’m sure he approves, lol.


Yes. And considering Kidd isn't going to wrestle again (he's lucky to be alive), that's perfectly fine.


----------



## Natecore

Hey, a non shitty Randy Orton. WOW!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

HOLY SHIT!

SLATER JUST BEAT RANDY ORTON!

NUMBER ONE CONTENDER!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

HEATH WONNNNNNNNNNNNNN

HEATH > RANDY

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome

I spoke too soon lol, Slater coming to Smackdown! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

C'mon Heath. Take Orton out. :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

HEATHY BABY DOING IT FOR HIS BABIES AT HOME, BAYBAY! :mark:

And :mase at the rumors of Curt Hawkins returning being true. Looks like he'll be SD's answer to Jinder Mahal as the resident jobber.



Ziggler Crüe said:


> Naomi randomly being a face again is a little weird but if she's gonna twerk every week in a glow-in-the-dark bodysuit then I'm okay with that.


She's been gone for a while now, so returning as a face is a fine way to reboot her character, especially since the fans popped for her new entrance.

But yeah, BRING ON THE TWERKIN', MAGGLE MAURO! :jbl


----------



## safc-scotty

Remember that one week Hawkins and Reks debuted a male stripper gimmick :lmao :lmao

I actually don't mind Hawkins, think he's a great tag team guy! Agree he'll likely end up as a jobber almost instantaneously though.


----------



## SpeedStick

Damn he got a win over Randy (DQ win but a win)


----------



## StylesP1

RubberbandGoat said:


> are Styles and Cena really main eventing? thats great for AJ but Ambrose and Rollins are probably going to take issue.


Rollins/Balor has no right to be anywhere near the main event after their pathetic build. Styles/Cena is the biggest spectacle on the card.

Heath won!!!! Give this man a contract!!!


----------



## LaMelo

Did Slater just win?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Heath getting destroyed 2 nights in a row...at least he has a job now!


----------



## imthegame19

It looks like it's Eric Rowan vs Dean Ambrose main event. Oddly enough that match was Smackdown main event on the show before Wrestlemania as well.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

:mark: Heath Slater gets a SmackDown contract Bay-BEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

Orton acting more like the heel here. At least Brock left Slater alone after the F5.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Wait, so is Slater on SD now since he won ?


----------



## Darren Criss

HEATH DEFEATED ORTON

WHAT VICTORY


----------



## RapShepard

Heath Slater won? Or did they stop the match. Heath should hold that over his head for a while if Orton got DQ'd

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial

Does this mean Heath Slater is getting signed to Smackdown lol


----------



## razzathereaver

HE WON! :mark:


----------



## JDP2016

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Really digging Naomi's new entrance. Reminds me of the Team Xtreme days, it plays off her experience as a dancer and most importantly, the fans popped for it.
> 
> :evans at Eva's excuse this week, though.


Naomi always had the talent she just needed the right gimmick. I like this one as opposed to that stereotypical booty shaking crap she did 2 years ago.


----------



## FROSTY

*LMAO Heath wins, he now is exclusive to SDL I fucking love it.*


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Heath gets a contract. woot woot, best part of WWE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Heath wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fuckyeah


----------



## LaMelo

Slater did it for The Rock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss

Slater on the blue team.


----------



## finalnight

This is probably Heath Slater's first win over Orton since he was in Nexus


----------



## Dolorian

:lol


----------



## RapShepard

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah you hit the nail on the head with that! Normally the same issue with the women as well but they're getting a little better at it with the women.
> 
> Maybe damaged is the wrong word, just mean that they would need to rebuild either team up a little bit before having any chance of winning the new titles.


I get why the Ascension is damaged, but for me I guess the Vaudevillians had more jobs to do before they became damaged. To me it's like they just challenged for the titles and won a tournament a few months ago they still got steam


----------



## MyaTheBee

I keep forgetting Randy won a title 12 times....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton mocking Brock :lol I f*cking love it.


----------



## Trophies

Orton mocking Lesnar...savage.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

LOL Randy orton looks like a Playstation 1 character


----------



## DammitChrist

Heath has a job on Smackdown now. Now he can feed his 12 kids 

Edit: lol gotta love Randy Orton


----------



## RubberbandGoat

AJ Styles, Bryan, Heath....why watch Raw now?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Well, this is kinda more fun than it has any right to be...


----------



## JDP2016

EWWWW that image of Heath bent over in front of Randy Orton. LOL


----------



## LaMelo

Slater is now on the best team!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss

I need some Breezango.


----------



## Griselda

I thought Orton was gonna flip Slater over his head and RKO him in mid air, I was about to mark the fuck out. :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Orton is back on the blow energetic as fuck

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## FROSTY

*Yes Suplex City lol, mocking Lesnar that was much appreciated.*


----------



## wwetna1

Uptown King said:


> Why are the Ascension still employed?





TheGeneticFreak said:


> Does anyone even remember Curt Hawkins :lol at least Jinder was part of the 3MB which was slightly memorable.


La Familia. He was with Edge, Vickie, the ECW champ Chavo, and he helped screw Batista, Taker, Rey, and a number of others over constantly


----------



## WrestlingOracle

All these years I don't recall off my head even in those damn good Benoit matches Orton ever with a german suplex.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ah, I was hoping for an F5.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Luke Harper should be back sometime soon... will be nice to see the band back together.


----------



## Darren Criss

SD is the best show for the third time.

Three weeks in a roll.


----------



## The Renegade

Aye - all flights to Suplex City have been cancelled until further notice. No Orton squash in our immediate future.


----------



## DoubtGin

This was good.

Slater won and Orton mocking Lesnar was fun.


----------



## LaMelo

Orton looked mad when he saw Bray Wyatt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*BAH GAWD!THAT MAN HAS KIDS, YOU SONOVABITCH!*:bahgawd


----------



## Lothario

RapShepard said:


> So Ambrose telling Dolph he doesn't have the heart or the drive or the want to do something isn't douchey?
> 
> I mean you're the one randomly bringing up shit don't get defense because you got called on it. Both are being douches over titles, I mean how is Ambrose trying to get a raise out of Dolph any less douchey than Reigns being a douche to Rusev to get a raise out him?
> 
> And no me being a fan of Reigns doesn't mean I can't see he isn't being a traditional kind face(or should have been turned heel). But your point on Reigns character being a douche makes 0 sense when Ambrose has been just as big of a dickhead to Ziggler



Who called me out for what? You've done nothing but what you do in 99% of threads, which is scout for any trace of negativity concerning Reigns and quote the individual while moaning and whining incessantly about how your poor little baby is being unjustly persecuted. No, their segments aren't comparable, no matter how much you want them to be. 

I'll do you a solid. 

As opposed to actually typing a response next time just copy this 



> *Leave Roman Alone*



And post it. I'm literally begging you. Save yourself and everyone else the time.


----------



## Danica

That Orton/Wyatt feud tease :trips5


----------



## TD Stinger

And most likely foreshadowing and Orton vs. Wyatt feud.


----------



## Chrome

Orton mocking Brock brought the lols.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Orton mocking Lesnar. :chlol Thank God coked up Randall is still going strong. 



razzathereaver said:


> It reminds me of an acid trip.


Honestly, Naomi's donk is more entrancing than the bright-ass colors. :datass


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So... Slater has a SD contract now, right? He won the match with Orton via DQ.

They really should have went back to Slater after Orton exited and announced that. Slater trying to raise his arms and show joy while being semi-conscious :lol


----------



## safc-scotty

RapShepard said:


> I get why the Ascension is damaged, but for me I guess the Vaudevillians had more jobs to do before they became damaged. To me it's like they just challenged for the titles and won a tournament a few months ago they still got steam


Yeah, I can understand that, I think I was more seeing the path that the Ascension had taken where they got a mini push on debut then were jobbed into oblivion and assuming that was now the path the Vaudevillians were going down.

I was never really a fan on NXT but I thought they really stepped up on the main roster, especially with their mic work and English bringing back the singing from his singles gimmick. Hopefully they can have a strong showing if they do a tournament for the new titles.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Dammit I haven't gotten used to this slot yet and I just realized Smackdown is on. Anything of quality happen?


----------



## NakNak

1) HEATH HAS A CONTRACT!
2) Orton/Wyatt feud foreshadowing...I like it :sk


----------



## LaMelo

I could see Bray Wyatt costing Orton Sunday night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

that be some foreshadowing right there yo lol. 

maybe bray is going to screw Orton.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

i'm sure they'll do a backstage skit with Heath getting a contract.


----------



## Darren Criss

Yesterday he was rapped by Lesnar and tonight winning against Orton.

I wouldn't believe if you tell me


----------



## AngryConsumer

Slater gets a DQ win. Orton looks dominant in the process before his matchup with Lesnar. And to top it off, an Orton/Wyatt tease. 

Smackdown Live, take my money!


----------



## DammitChrist

Rookie of the Year said:


> So... Slater has a SD contract now, right? He won the match with Orton via DQ.
> 
> They really should have went back to Slater after Orton exited and announced that. Slater trying to raise his arms and show joy while being semi-conscious :lol


LOL that's gold


----------



## Trophies

No Mercy is coming back too.


----------



## StylesP1

What A Maneuver said:


> Dammit I haven't gotten used to this slot yet and I just realized Smackdown is on. Anything of quality happen?


Been a fun show! 

Ambrose/Ziggler opened the show on Miz TV with a good promo and Ziggler hitting a superkick outta nowhere mid sentence. 

12 man tag was good with American Alpha winning.

Eva Marie, bless her heart, got stuck in traffic amd couldnt make it for her match.

Slater just beat Orton due to DQ! 

Crowd has been super hot all night.


----------



## DammitChrist

I feel bad for Heath. This is the 2nd night in a row he's taken a brutal beating 

Edit: Delirious Heath XD


----------



## finalnight

Slater has been getting massive TV time. Surprised they are doing a concussion angle though.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Heath is bringing No Mercy...Hopefully with an HD remake of the N64 game.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Coma humor, jesus christ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Phaedra said:


> that be some foreshadowing right there yo lol.
> 
> maybe bray is going to screw Orton.


I think you're right. Bray costs Orton and a feud between them ensues.


----------



## LaMelo

Slater should have stopped talking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

HEEL TURN

FUCK YOU SHANE.


----------



## SAMCRO

So why didn't Shane let Heath sign? Cause he's delirious and called him Stephanie? Wow, Shane looking like a total dick there.


----------



## JDP2016

They took the contract!!!!!!!! Fuck Daniel and Shane!!!!! Babyfaces my ass.


----------



## Griselda

*FUCK.* Bray screwing Orton practically confirmed.


----------



## SpeedStick

Darren Criss said:


> Yesterday he was rapped by Lesnar and tonight winning against Orton.
> 
> I wouldn't believe if you tell me


Everybody is part of the club


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Slater is officially declared the winner, is awarded his contract and the crowd...actually popped for him. :mark:

Heathy Baby has officially done it for his babies at home, BAYBAY! roud


----------



## razzathereaver

FUCK YOU SHANE! FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## LaMelo

What is the main event?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> Who called me out for what? You've done nothing but what you do in 99% of threads, which is scout for any trace of negativity concerning Reigns and quote the individual while moaning and whining incessantly about how your poor little baby is being unjustly persecuted. No, their segments aren't comparable, no matter how much you want them to be.
> 
> I'll do you a solid.
> 
> As opposed to actually typing a response next time just copy this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And post it. I'm literally begging you. Save yourself and everyone else the time.


Half of this forum is post of people defending their guys, so don't act like I'm doing anything different. You're really trying to argue that Ambrose playing the douchey face is somehow different. End of the day if you don't say silly easily disproven shit people won't tell you you're saying silly easily disproven shit it's simple.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Ziggler Crüe said:


> *FUCK.* Bray screwing Orton practically confirmed.


I mean it's either that or he costs Ziggler the title.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

ha ha so does this mean Heath goes to Raw now?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> So why didn't Shane let Heath sign? Cause he's delirious and called him Stephanie? Wow, Shane looking like a total dick there.


Looks like another McMahon confused about their face-heel territories.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

"He held the US Championship for 351 days, defending it twice during that span..."


----------



## PanopticonPrime

SAMCRO said:


> So why didn't Shane let Heath sign? Cause he's delirious and called him Stephanie? Wow, Shane looking like a total dick there.


Well... he is a McMahon.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Start a hashtag #GiveHeathAChance


----------



## MyaTheBee

Shane is a fucking dick head man....


----------



## Dolorian

CAMVP said:


> What is the main event?


Maybe Cena vs Del Rio


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Okay, delirious Heath lying on a gurney was way better than my idea.

Orton vs. Wyatt feud? Fuck yeah!

EDIT: Da fuq? They didn't let him sign the contract?


----------



## JDP2016

MyaTheBee said:


> Heath is bringing No Mercy...Hopefully with an HD remake of the N64 game.


Why would they do that when they'd rather you buy 2k17 instead?


----------



## finalnight

JDP2016 said:


> They took the contract!!!!!!!! Fuck Daniel and Shane!!!!! Babyfaces my ass.


They've actually been teasing heel Shane and Daniel Bryan and pushing more of a face Stephanie and Foley.


----------



## Chrome

Slater needs to be on Smackdown dammit.









He'd just get swallowed up in the abyss that is the Raw midcard.


----------



## What A Maneuver

StylesP1 said:


> Been a fun show!
> 
> Ambrose/Ziggler opened the show on Miz TV with a good promo and Ziggler hitting a superkick outta nowhere mid sentence.
> 
> 12 man tag was good with American Alpha winning.
> 
> Eva Marie, bless her heart, got stuck in traffic amd couldnt make it for her match.
> 
> Slater just beat Orton due to DQ!
> 
> Crowd has been super hot all night.


Thanks! I'm gonna have to find the first hour online later. Figures I tune in to Raw from the beginning, but Smackdown (the show I'm looking forward to) I forget all about.


----------



## NakNak

FUCK YOU SHANE
Poor Heath   

So Orton/Lesnar ends with Wyatt fuckery, right?

I want Orton/Wyatt, but I'm bored of Brock. Fuck


----------



## FROSTY

*Damn that Slater backstage segment after his DQ win was hilarious, I thought for sure he was gonna get that contract signed this time lol.

SDL is on fire this week.*


----------



## LaMelo

I think Otunga may be worse than Byron Saxton.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dean wrestling with fire, I like it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

finalnight said:


> They've actually been teasing heel Shane and Daniel Bryan and pushing more of a face Stephanie and Foley.


Good luck turning Bryan heel. What the hell are they going to do? Have him kill Bambi's mother?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So basically because Slater had a concussion and was confused they don't sign him after he does what they ask.

Can't the McMahon's decide if they are a face or a heel.


----------



## RapShepard

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah, I can understand that, I think I was more seeing the path that the Ascension had taken where they got a mini push on debut then were jobbed into oblivion and assuming that was now the path the Vaudevillians were going down.
> 
> I was never really a fan on NXT but I thought they really stepped up on the main roster, especially with their mic work and English bringing back the singing from his singles gimmick. Hopefully they can have a strong showing if they do a tournament for the new titles.


Ascension fell hard. Right now I think American Alpha and Breezango are at the top. The question is do they keep The Uso's at 3rd because of longevity and dependability or do they allow the Vaudevillians or Ascension to rise up some.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Shane used to be a pussy. Now he's a dick. #justice4Heath .


----------



## MyaTheBee

JDP2016 said:


> Why would they do that when they'd rather you buy 2k17 instead?


Because nostalgia...


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Ember Moon is going to need an opponent for NXT Takeover. I want Heath Slater.


----------



## peowulf

Code:







CAMVP said:


> What is the main event?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure it's Cena vs Del Rio.


----------



## Lothario

Rowan is so underrated as an in ring talent.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

they're not going to turn Bryan heel..it'll just be Shane turning heel and he'll be conflicting with Bryan the whole time, that'll be entertaining.


----------



## finalnight

Soul Man Danny B said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've actually been teasing heel Shane and Daniel Bryan and pushing more of a face Stephanie and Foley.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck turning Bryan heel. What the hell are they going to do? Have him kill Bambi's mother?
Click to expand...

Or he could screw Dean Ambrose at SummerSlam.


----------



## LaMelo

My cats sit in the same kind of rocking chair as Bray Wyatt. :tucky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dclikewah

StylesP1 said:


> Rollins/Balor has no right to be anywhere near the main event after their pathetic build. Styles/Cena is the biggest spectacle on the card.
> 
> Heath won!!!! Give this man a contract!!!


I have a feeling Balor will get a pass though by most around here for his complete lack of mic skills and ability to build interest in a match.


----------



## StylesP1

Looking forward to Bryan talking about Heath on Talking Smack. Maybe Eva will get through traffic in time to make it to the set as well.

Bryan made her so uncomfortable last week by continuously grilling her with questions :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

To all of the Rowan haters, and I won’t sing his praises that much, but he’s grown into a decent big man worker.


----------



## Trophies

Curt Hawkins/Heath Slater feud. Book it.


----------



## Darren Criss

Hmmmm

I'm not mad with Slater not being contracted. I still want to see him trying an NXT contract.


----------



## RapShepard

Well it is illegal to let someone sign a contract in such a bad mental state lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Heeling Heath Slater out of his contract?

Not Cool Shane, not cool. :no:


----------



## Even Flow

Poor Heath. He beats Orton, albeit by dq, then as he's about to sign his SD contract he calls Shane, Stephanie :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick

CAMVP said:


> What is the main event?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

MyaTheBee said:


> Heath is bringing No Mercy...Hopefully with an HD remake of the N64 game.


:dance


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Surprised this match has actually be watchable.


----------



## Cipher

Have people started pretending Curt Hawkins was good yet?


----------



## LaMelo

It looks like Ambrose accepted the challenge from Stone Cold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Mauro reminds me of Mike Goldberg but he has the knowledge of Joe Rogan

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight

RubberbandGoat said:


> they're not going to turn Bryan heel..it'll just be Shane turning heel and he'll be conflicting with Bryan the whole time, that'll be entertaining.


The crazy thing is is both general managers have limitations so they can't do physical angles or matches yet both commissioners have done physical angles or matches in the last couple of years. Normally it's supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## Darren Criss

Del Rio needs to put oil on his body

this would be fucking hot papi


----------



## AngryConsumer

CAMVP said:


> I think Otunga may be worse than Byron Saxton.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Otunga, Saxton and JBL all vying for the worse commentator in WWE.


----------



## imthegame19

CAMVP said:


> What is the main event?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Del Rio vs Cena


----------



## DammitChrist

Anyone else find it interesting how JBL acknowledged how it was unlike Dean to come up with a strategy to counter Rowan's attacks? He usually says he's a dumb lunatic who just "does things."


----------



## Lothario

Good, fun, quick match.


----------



## LaMelo

Dean Ambrose picks up the win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

Well that was quick lol. Like how they're building up Dirty Deeds as a legit finisher.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Strowman vs Rowan to unify the World titles at Mania. *BOOK IT!:vince5*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Logic? Storylines? This can't really be booked by Vince, can it?


----------



## finalnight

RapShepard said:


> Well it is illegal to let someone sign a contract in such a bad mental state lol
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Not illegal unless you are trying to defraud, it just makes the contract void and/or voidable.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

its funny how the two most popular things on the Network right now (Talking Smack and CWC) have Bryan in them lol Talking Smack is the best show by far. Its better than Raw and SDL...love to hear what shit he talks about people and he said in an interview its unscripted. So that shit he said about Brock last week and grilling Eva Marie, that was all off the cuff..I love it.


----------



## RapShepard

Bray has to go Raven when he led Serotonin and start beating his followers

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## dclikewah

The Renegade said:


> Aye - all flights to Suplex City have been cancelled until further notice. No Orton squash in our immediate future.


I sure as hell hope so. More Brock vs Punk at Summerslam type matches need to happen while he is still around. Suplex city needs to be burned to the ground.


----------



## Darren Criss

This was quick
Ambrose's girls couldn't even drop their pants to start..


----------



## What A Maneuver

Bray Wyatt going solo?

RIP Erick Rowan's career.


----------



## SpeedStick

StylesP1 said:


> Rollins/Balor has no right to be anywhere near the main event after their pathetic build. Styles/Cena is the biggest spectacle on the card.
> 
> Heath won!!!! Give this man a contract!!!


Orton vs Lesnar first time ever on pay per view??????


----------



## Dolorian

Family break up


----------



## Trophies

Wyatt just misses Harper. Poor Rowan.


----------



## LaMelo

Please not this again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

I cringe every time Ambrose does that ridiculous clothesline. 

It's just too damn long of a setup for the move to be executed.


----------



## Cipher

The Wyatt Family has reached nWo Elite status. No one gives a shit about them anymore.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Becky, Carmella & Bliss all in the same ring kada


----------



## StylesP1

Uh oh. Bray leaving Rowan out to dry. Harper to return soon to form a tag team? I hope so. Becky, Carmella and Alexa in one ring...my heart can't


----------



## finalnight

Darren Criss said:


> Del Rio needs to put oil on his body
> 
> this would be fucking hot papi


Still working that gay gimmick hard huh?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Why are they breaking up the Wyatt family again what the fuck is Rowan going to do on his own....


----------



## razzathereaver

So, which has been the better show so far?


----------



## NakNak

The Wyatt Family...breaking up...AGAIN?

Wow :lol :lol :lol

I don't get it. 
Harper, get well soon, until he doesn't come back, this shit will still keep happening


----------



## Victor Chaos

I hope they don't give Carmella a microphone.


----------



## RapShepard

finalnight said:


> Not illegal unless you are trying to defraud, it just makes the contract void and/or voidable.


Really? It just seems like legal action beyond voiding the contract would happen.


----------



## Dolorian

razzathereaver said:


> So, which has been the better show so far?


The one you happen to enjoy the most.


----------



## Even Flow

Bray turning his back on Rowan :no


----------



## Griselda

AngryConsumer said:


> I cringe every time Ambrose does that ridiculous clothesline.
> 
> It's just too damn long of a setup for the move to be executed.


The dumbest thing is when he gets hit, looks behind him and gingerly stumbles back into the ropes to do it. If he's doing it from his own momentum it's at least passable.


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope they're just messing with us by teasing a Wyatt Family breakup. I hope they don't really do it.

Edit: Cool, Becky Lynch and Alexa Bliss are coming up next!


----------



## Darren Criss

Carmella and Becky! and Bliss there


----------



## LaMelo

If Alexa Bliss doesn't come out then I may be right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

razzathereaver said:


> So, which has been the better show so far?


Smackdown for the 3rd straight week. Smackdown always feels like a good and fun 2 hour wrestling show. Seems story lines have more direction and progression as well.


----------



## finalnight

RapShepard said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not illegal unless you are trying to defraud, it just makes the contract void and/or voidable.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? It just seems like legal action beyond voiding the contract would happen.
Click to expand...

No, because unfortunately a lot of people try to get out of contracts by falsely claiming they were somehow incapacitated.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

razzathereaver said:


> So, which has been the better show so far?


RAW. The only thing of considerable interest to happen on both shows this week so far is the (main roster) debut of the Demon King.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bray's a deadbeat dad.  It's not like the Wyatts haven't broken up before.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

SDL has been awesome. I dont get the haters. It flows real well. It's great.


----------



## Griselda

So much sexiness and talent about to be in one ring. Bless the SD women's division.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Why are they breaking up the Wyatt family again what the fuck is Rowan going to do on his own....


 Bray to go solo and Harper/Rowan to tag on their own again and get a run with the belt they inexplicably never got the chance to have even once while having that series with Usos? 

Bray can go solo but the potential material and dynamics of his character are better suited with followers strongly imo.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

razzathereaver said:


> So, which has been the better show so far?


SD, 2 hours just flows so much better.


----------



## Lothario

Dean's strikes were a lot more coordinated and stiff tonight. Sunday will tell the tale but I hope he's done with the "punch/chop" thing. He almost went back to it instinctively tonight before opting for the forearm strikes instead lol.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

NakNak said:


> The Wyatt Family...breaking up...AGAIN?
> 
> Wow :lol :lol :lol
> 
> I don't get it.
> Harper, get well soon, until he doesn't come back, this shit will still keep happening


10 years from now, I wonder who will have the most break ups and reunions - The Wyatt Family or the Prime Time Players.


----------



## Chrome

Rowan's cooked if he ends up on his own again.


----------



## SAMCRO

Nigel McGuinness really needs to teach Ambrose how to actually perform the rebound lariat.

This is how its supposed to be done









This is how Ambrose does it









You can see how Ambrose completely half asses it and puts no effort into it.


----------



## LaMelo

Bray has to really miss Braun Strowman!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year

finalnight said:


> Still working that gay gimmick hard huh?


To be fair to the guy, there's a whole section on this forum dedicated to drooling over the women in the same way.

On that note, Becky/Carmella vs. Nattie/Alexa should bring out a few of the horndogs. Becky and Alexa especially :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

That pop for Bex :becky


----------



## Trophies

Jobber entrances for everyone except Becky lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I have a weird feeling Ziggler might win. I might the whole storyline is that Ziggler never gets anything done. And just falls short and has no heart. Makes me think they'll finally have him pull it off.


----------



## DammitChrist

Becky Lynch is the only one to get a full entrance


----------



## TD Stinger

I hope Rowan is still with the family. He needs Bray and Bray by himself just isn’t as good without his family. Besides, I want Harper and Rowan together as the Wyatt Family.


----------



## JDP2016

Only Becky gets an entrance. LOL


----------



## LaMelo

Becky Lynch is the only one to get an entrance and she will probably be pinned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razzathereaver

Time for best girl :becky


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Bliss getting a jobber entrance is some foo-foo lame shit. Gonna :evans if Eva shows up during this match after getting out of that traffic jam.


----------



## finalnight

Rookie of the Year said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working that gay gimmick hard huh?
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair to the guy, there's a whole section on this forum dedicated to drooling over the women in the same way.
> 
> On that note, Becky/Carmella vs. Nattie/Alexa should bring out a few of the horndogs. Becky and Alexa especially
Click to expand...

I got no problem with him lusting after guys it's just that every single one of his post as some kind of sexual comment about a dude. I also call out the ones who lust after women on every comment too and call them thirsty all the time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Carmella, Becky, and Bliss.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Nigel McGuinness really needs to teach Ambrose how to actually perform the rebound lariat.
> 
> This is how its supposed to be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Ambrose does it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how Ambrose completely half asses it and puts no effort into it.


With all do respect to Ambrose as he's one of my favorites, he's no Nigel in that ring. It has nothing to do with Ambrose half-assing it he's simply not as skilled as Nigel in that ring.


----------



## JDP2016

Nice of JBL to point out Becky Lynch's horrible attention span.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok is anyone else sick and tired of Becky wrestling in a t shirt? Shes like the only diva that has no sex appeal with her attire.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Time for BexDown Live!!! :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

:becky Let's go Becky and Carmella! Alexa and Natayla are pretty cool too! :smile2:


----------



## Abisial

I never wanna hear Otunga say swag again


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I cringe every time Nattie says something.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky! :trips5

Bliss! :trips5

Carmella! :trips5

... Natalya :trips7


----------



## MyaTheBee

SAMCRO said:


> Nigel McGuinness really needs to teach Ambrose how to actually perform the rebound lariat.
> 
> This is how its supposed to be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Ambrose does it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how Ambrose completely half asses it and puts no effort into it.


The difference is staggering..I didn't know Dean was THIS bad...


----------



## LaMelo

Here comes Becky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick

SAMCRO said:


> Nigel McGuinness really needs to teach Ambrose how to actually perform the rebound lariat.
> 
> This is how its supposed to be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Ambrose does it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how Ambrose completely half asses it and puts no effort into it.


He's doing this with most of his moves too , but why the guy was a hardcore wrestlers? Hardcore its when he at his best no?


----------



## finalnight

I think that's the first time I've ever seen a chick with red tips on her hair.


----------



## Griselda

STRAIT FIYAHHHHH


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Carmella will never get over. Poor her, I saw her on Breaking Ground and she's awesome. I think they didn't draft her to Raw because they want Big Cass to be pushed hard as a singles and don't want him distracted. But yeah, poor Carmella, she'll never amount to anything. Becky is super popular, the pop when she wins the title is going to be masterful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky the best women's wrestler in every facet. Confirmed. :becky


----------



## Dolorian

Seriously the straight fiya thing needs to go...it is just...no.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Becky's booty just over there moving :grin2:


----------



## Chrome

:lmao


----------



## Bayley <3

Aaaaand the shows garbage turning if off.


----------



## Trophies

Eva Marie has made it! 

But...


----------



## dclikewah

She finally made it through that traffic!


----------



## LaMelo

Eva Marie finally made it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

ha ha Eva Marie again lol she's so annoying in an awesome way.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Not this shit again...LMAO


----------



## razzathereaver

The fuck? :lmao


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Eva Marie! Shut up, Tom!


----------



## Lothario

Clichéd but Carmella is going to need a heel turn before she gets over properly. A double turn with she and Natalya at Backlash would be the way to go, imo. I'm in the minority given I like Becky AND Sasha but Lynch looks like a star and is definitely the one they should build the SD womens division around. If they put Bayley on SD, those two will have a great rivalry. I can see them going to the Sasha/Bayley well immediately though.


Eva is awesome :lol Great pop for Naomi, too.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The most perfect women on the Smackdown roster. The Red Queen Eva Marie.


----------



## DammitChrist

Get 'er Naomi!


----------



## Griselda

Naomi pulling up on Eva for ditching their match. :lol


----------



## Darren Criss

Eva slaying her backing vocals again


----------



## LaMelo

Naomi isn't impressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016

Dolorian said:


> Seriously the straight fiya thing needs to go...it is just...no.


The crowd doesn't even say it along with her and she's been doing it for months.


----------



## the_hound

i love Naomi entrance and her exit ain't bad either


----------



## finalnight

So Naomi is face again huh.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Becky won!!! Yay!! I hope she wins the Women's Title one day! Maybe they will make one for Smackdown.


----------



## MyaTheBee

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON....


----------



## Prayer Police

Is Eva Marie ever gonna wrestle? If not, I'm fine with that.


----------



## StylesP1

Eva showing up:lol

Becky with the win!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Fucking called it. :evans

At least Nattie took the pin instead of Alexa.


----------



## Even Flow

Just get lost already will you, Eva.


----------



## Irrelevant

I really hope this doesn't lead to a six woman tag team match at Summerslam. It'll be just like last year with the PCB/BAD?Bella stuff.


----------



## Darren Criss

Naomi dragging Eva

Yaaaaas


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

The Orton/Lesnar feud is as pathetic as Balor/Rollins in terms of how little the participants have interacted with each other face-to-face.


----------



## Dolorian

JDP2016 said:


> The crowd doesn't even say it along with her and she's been doing it for months.


It is really cringe-worthy. I love Becky but she should drop that.


----------



## NakNak

All this fuckery with the Women's division on SDL...

I'm not gonna lie: I LOVE IT, MORRO


----------



## Chrome

Becky wins! :mark:


----------



## imthegame19

RubberbandGoat said:


> I have a weird feeling Ziggler might win. I might the whole storyline is that Ziggler never gets anything done. And just falls short and has no heart. Makes me think they'll finally have him pull it off.



That's what they are trying to make you think. The fact that some people actually think Dolph has a chance. Even though when the angle started, everyone laughed at Dolph getting this spot. Shows that this storyline did it's job.


----------



## Trophies

Are they afraid Eva will actually get hurt at the slightest touch? lmao


----------



## finalnight

Look at Stephanie taking credit for all the shit she had no involvement in.


----------



## LaMelo

Eva Marie is the perfect woman until Nikki Bella returns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

Is it basically everyone vs eva? lol ... too fucking good.


----------



## Even Flow

Eva doesn't look too pleased.


----------



## Darren Criss

A divisão do SmackDown ta melhor que a do Raw sem sombra de dúvida.


----------



## SAMCRO

Love how they're making it look like Stephanie is solely responsible for the divas revolution thing and the reason the women stepped up. Fuck off you annoying bipolar cunt, you didn't have anything to do with the women's division resurgence. Oh sure you got to announce the so called "Revolution" but that was all you did bitch.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm so proud of what the Women's Division has become especially compared to what it used to be like. I'm gonna have to watch the Women's Evolution WWE 24 on the Network. :smile2:


----------



## Dolorian

Trophies said:


> Are they afraid Eva will actually get hurt at the slightest touch? lmao


That's the appeal of the heel work she is doing, if they had gotten their hands on Eva it would kill off the heat she has now. They need to keep it going for a few more weeks. People are BEGGING for Eva to get hit or anything, part of effective heel work is not giving the audience what they want.


----------



## TD Stinger

Yay, Becky got a win.

And it’s amazing, despite getting the “short end of the stick” in the draft, the overall division for the women seems so much more important than Raw.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The stories for Heath Slater and Eva Marie are probably my favorite things on the main roster right now.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

The Lesnar/Orton thing.. I hope it's not just a replay of what aired on Raw last week. That would be a really lazy way to fill time. Smackdown shouldn't need to "fill time" on a 2 hour show.


----------



## teick

All this stuff in the SD women division is GOLD! Ah love it, Maggle... I mean, Morro!


----------



## LaMelo

Stephanie has no problem blowing her own horn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

finalnight said:


> Look at Stephanie taking credit for all the shit she had no involvement in.


Not like it was reported as being her decision to even make a nxt women's title ... Oh yeah it was and she even designed it because HHH admits she asked him well what are they having matches for with nothing on line there after watching Paige and Emma train. Stephanie had a hand in them getting to where they are


----------



## Darren Criss

Stephanie and Bellas has no credit for the Women's Revolution.

They hold every woman on the roster


----------



## finalnight

Oh dear God I just realized that SummerSlam is going up against the closing ceremonies of the Olympics. God help them.


----------



## StylesP1

This show has been fun as fuck. Everything has just flowed so perfectly. Better timed commercials, storylines like Wyatt, Heath, Eva, and Ambrose/Ziggler...

We haven't even gotten to Styles/Cena yet.


----------



## MyaTheBee

They are still doing this shit,where Stephanie ''created'' the Diva's revolution....God that bitch is annoying.

I actually wanted to watch that special,but if it's disguised as a Stephanie appreciation..Then fuck it.

She really is exactly like her old man...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy to see Becky win and Eva is already an uber heel. :becky :eva2


----------



## AngryConsumer

Not to be a hater... but the Bella Twins just stand out like a sore thumb in this "Women's Evolution."


----------



## Darren Criss

Aj, Paige, Emma amd the 4-Horsewoman are the reason of the Women's Revolution.


----------



## razzathereaver

Even Flow said:


> Just get lost already will you, Eva.


That'll be her excuse next week.


----------



## the_hound

oh my god its heidenrape


----------



## Phaedra

finalnight said:


> Oh dear God I just realized that SummerSlam is going up against the closing ceremonies of the Olympics. God help them.


:ha 

god help them. they've avoided going up against a Bolt race but they did clash with the swimming last week, it hurt them bad.


----------



## finalnight

This is like a Cole ass raping scene Redux


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Baron Corbin sexually abusing Kalisto again.


----------



## Trophies

This is giving me Heidenrich/Cole flashbacks.


----------



## safc-scotty

Smackdown is just so much more easy/enjoyable to watch than Raw. 

I don't really prefer either roster and some of my favourites are on Raw, but Smackdown just seems to flow so much better with matches/segments getting pretty much the perfect amount of time and not dragging. Hopefully Raw improves when the CW division is introduced but even then a 3 hour weekly show is just too long.


----------



## wwetna1

Corbin making kalisto his prison bitch


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Can SD trade Kalisto for Cesaro, Zayn or Owens?


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner

AngryConsumer said:


> Not to be a hater... but the Bella Twins just stand out like a sore thumb in this "Women's Evolution."


I agree.

Total Divas is an absolute embarrassment too.


----------



## JDP2016

I'm loving this Smackdown women's division so much right now. So much is going on.

Why is Baron Corbin raping Kalisto in the booty hole?


----------



## LaMelo

Baron Corbin is such a big guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Baron Corbin needs to stuff Kalisto in a locker.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Wale covering MJ is a travesty....Who let this shit happen.


----------



## Darren Criss

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Baron Corbin sexually abusing Kalisto again.


Lucky Kalisto


----------



## DoubtGin

shades of Heidenreich/Cole


----------



## Lothario

This segment needs a Brazzers logo. Kalisto has legitimately been made Corbin's bitch :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Prayer Police said:


> Is Eva Marie ever gonna wrestle? If not, I'm fine with that.


Eva Marie will become SmackDown Women's Champion without ever wrestling a match.


----------



## Rise

I don't think that was meant to signal a Wyatt Family break up. It is just his character, Rowan lost he is disgusted by it (not able to process that he himself almost always loses too). What would Wyatt do console him? He doesn't care about Rowan he just uses him. Harper on the other hand does care (I think?), and I think eventually we could see Wyatt vs Harper.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak




----------



## FROSTY

*Holy shit they just had a Sons of Anarchy type rape scene with Corbin & Kalisto only on SDL lol.*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Takeover>SummerSlam


----------



## Even Flow

Kalisto getting bullied by Corbin.


----------



## LaMelo

Kalisto must want to go to Raw so badly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat

am i the only one that actually likes Baron Corbin? I think he's going to be a star.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Somebody needs to make a Gif of, Corbin raping kalisto in the shower...American History X style.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

So SmackDown has officially had two instances of backstage, man-on-man anal rape:

- Heidenreich raping MAGGLE in 2005
- Corbin raping Kalisto in 2016

:sodone


----------



## dclikewah

the_hound said:


> i love Naomi entrance and her exit ain't bad either


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

The camera angle on that made it look like something bad was happening and the way some of the stuff was worded didn't help. :serious: :surprise:


----------



## PanopticonPrime

I think Corbin needs a cigarette after that.


----------



## NakNak

Kalisto was RAPED by Corbin :lol :lol :lol

Baron "the molester" Corbin

ALL HAIL!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Baron being a great heel, Heidenreich style.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Shelton the only one out of that OVW class that didn't become a star.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

What women's revolution?

They stopped calling them diva's, gave them more time, and still let them perform to lower standards. No one gave a shit after three months and the only one who is constantly over is Sasha.


----------



## Chrome

Recaps.


----------



## LaMelo

This looks like the same video package as last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

15 years in the making???/? yeah right
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQhR0hqd4gY


----------



## Darren Criss

Kalisto is a lucky guy

He would be so much more lucky if it was Miz, Fandango or Del Rio.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Corbin needs to tell Kalisto to go back to Puerto Rico.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765720877304602624


----------



## LaMelo

I hope Triple H is pushing for Orton to win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

Hysteria said:


> Eva Marie will become SmackDown Women's Champion without ever wrestling a match.


okay that THAT would be fucking golden. wins it by fluke and never defends it because of her continuing mishaps, by count outs, no shows, 'injuries'... until the glorious moment when the face they take time to build gets her number and takes it. 

Hell, keep it going to WM an event she can't avoid in a lumberjack match against Becky.


----------



## finalnight

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765720877304602624


That tweet was epic


----------



## wwetna1

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Shelton the only one out of that OVW class that didn't become a star.


Superstar? No
Star? Yes

He won the us, IC, and tag titles. He pinned HHH 3 times in his prime. He has a history of MITB moments. He was paired with Angle and Thea lol. He was a star in the same sense that Perfect was a star in his era but not Hogan or Savage


----------



## DammitChrist

I've actually enjoyed this feud between Orton and Lesnar


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Poor Shelton..but he couldn't talk and couldn't get the crowd to care. Eyes werent' drawn to him.


----------



## Even Flow

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765720877304602624


:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SDL has made both Eva and Corbin extremely watchable. This show is eminently more watchable than RAW.


----------



## Irrelevant

Wow! I called it with SD women.


----------



## wwetna1

Alexa and Carmella make summer slam !!!


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## SAMCRO

So AJ has only wrestled once since the brand split hasn't he? Damn put the man in a match already.


----------



## Dolorian

So a six tag team match with the SD women set for SummerSlam.


----------



## razzathereaver

I hope Heath Slater buries them both at SummerSlam.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Phaedra said:


> okay that THAT would be fucking golden. wins it by fluke and never defends it because of her continuing mishaps, by count outs, no shows, 'injuries'... until the glorious moment when the face they take time to build gets her number and takes it.
> 
> Hell, keep it going to WM an event she can't avoid in a lumberjack match against Becky.


I want this more than I want to see her naked.

And I _really_ want to see her naked.


----------



## Trophies

That woman's match is actually gonna be on SS and not the pre-show? oookay


----------



## LaMelo

I still hope Shelton Benjamin returns to WWE when he gets healthy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

I need to hear that vp with Lesnar without censoring hahaha. that was good WWE.


----------



## Lothario

This has been an even better episode than last week's. They're on a roll.


----------



## StylesP1

The GOAT :mark:


----------



## JDP2016

WTF. The entire Smackdown women's division is getting a Summerslam match?


----------



## DoubtGin

Finally AJ is back.


----------



## AngryConsumer

STYLES! :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Every time I hear AJ's entrance theme, I like it more and more.


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ!:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Eva gets a match at Summerslam? :lmao

AJ time :mark:


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Disappointed at the same video package for Lesnar vs. Orton. They couldn't have filmed a second one for some variety on the go-home show?

About Summerslam vs. Olympics, it's fortunate that WWE have moved away from the PPV model. WWE don't care as much WHEN you watch Summerslam, as long as they have your monthly Network money.

Been a good SD so far. Hope Cena can't get something interesting out of the human Nyquil in the main event.


----------



## DammitChrist

God, that theme song of his is phenomenal. I've probably listened to it like a thousand times already. It's soooo good XD


----------



## StylesP1

Anyone think we get Nikki returning at Summerslam?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

does anyone know who is running SD? is Vince or Triple H writing the show?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

wwetna1 said:


> Superstar? No
> Star? Yes
> 
> He won the us, IC, and tag titles. He pinned HHH 3 times in his prime. He has a history of MITB moments. He was paired with Angle and Thea lol. He was a star in the same sense that Perfect was a star in his era but not Hogan or Savage


Perfect left a legacy that actually meant something. Shelton was a good midcard guy who was great in the ring but lacked the intangibles outside the ring, I don't consider that a star.


----------



## StylesP1

DammitC said:


> God, that theme song of his is phenomenal. I've probably listened to it like a thousand times already. It's soooo good XD


Only thing that could top it is if he comes out to Demi-Gods at Summerslam.


----------



## Even Flow

I wonder if Eva will be on time for her Summerslam match, and not be delayed by traffic. Won't get injured during the match or have a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Chrome

That's why they randomly turned Naomi face, so they can have 3 faces and 3 heels for a 6-person tag. Gotta think the Raw women besides Charlotte, Sasha and Dana are slightly annoyed since they're not doing anything atm.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

StylesP1 said:


> Anyone think we get Nikki returning at Summerslam?


I would love to see Nkki vs Nia, but I don't want to see Nikki getting murdered.


----------



## wwetna1

EL SHIV said:


> SDL has made both Eva and Corbin extremely watchable. This show is eminently more watchable than RAW.


It's because they book it like old school raw. It's characters, talking, the occasional match, but rarely give away things for free.

Right now Raw is being booked like old school sd. It relies on guys working matches to sell a feud. They are exploded because no one but tag guys in Enzo/Cass/New Day and Jericho can cut a compelling promo to save a match for the actual next week or ppv. Rollins doesn't have the mic work to do it, Cesaro doesn't, Zayn doesn't, Rusev and Lane lack range. They are selling raw off matches, being the flag ship, and unlike sd whether people like to admit it or not Stephanie and Foley have to talk and be in tv because they can work a crowd and mic better than 95% of its roster


----------



## RubberbandGoat

SDL is so much better...I like Shane but I want him to go away and let Bryan run the show on screen..that's my only beef against SDL


----------



## Dolorian

Even Flow said:


> I wonder if Eva will be on time for her Summerslam match, and not be delayed by traffic. Won't get injured during the match or have a wardrobe malfunction.


Hopefully, they shouldn't have Eva wrestle now much less on a tag team match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SDL > RAW again. The Streak continues. Can't wait to hear Bryan GOAT it up on Talking Smack. :yes


----------



## Leather Rebel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Thank you, my friend. I really miss this the last week.


----------



## Darren Criss

Nikki is one od the reason why some people don't take the division setiously.

She needs to be fired with Summer, Eva and Dana.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm just being silly. But if the future is now wouldn't that make them the present?


----------



## dclikewah

RubberbandGoat said:


> does anyone know who is running SD? is Vince or Triple H writing the show?


Its been good lately, I feel like its just like the original brand split. Vince probably still only cares about Raw therefore he doesnt watch and actual creative minds put together a good show.


----------



## JDP2016

Alberto Del Rio may be a boring jobber now but his entrance theme still kicks ass.


----------



## Griselda

Remember when Del Rio was a rich aristocrat that drove fancy cars to the ring and had gold pyro? Me neither.


----------



## McGee

Even Mauro is telling you Arby's has the meats. If you don't like it tough shit.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Alberto is so uninspired that is not even funny.


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Del Rio's taunt he does using his arm during his entrance at the ramp is cool


----------



## imthegame19

RubberbandGoat said:


> does anyone know who is running SD? is Vince or Triple H writing the show?



Vince, he has final say on both shows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

JDP2016 said:


> Alberto Del Rio may be a boring jobber now but his entrance theme still kicks ass.


It's an main event entrance kinda like Sheamus'.


----------



## Even Flow

StylesP1 said:


> Anyone think we get Nikki returning at Summerslam?


Nope.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Doubt that Del Rio beats Cena as easily as he did when Cena went on hiatus.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

RubberbandGoat said:


> does anyone know who is running SD? is Vince or Triple H writing the show?


:vince5 does everything and will properly continue doing it so until he dies.


----------



## Master Bate

Just want to say that I love how on Smackdown there's kind of a grey area with all the wrestlers. 

Dean Ambrose being a dick, Ziggler superkicking Ambrose after his great promo, AJ Styles backstage segment with Del Rio. It really sets it apart from RAW imo.


----------



## SAMCRO

I hate the way they're bunching all the SD women into one segment and giving them an awful 6 person tag match at SS. Thats how they used to book the womens division when it was shit. Like "Look everyone its time for the weekly womens segment where we present all of our women in one segment!".


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Talking Smack is great...cant' wait! Best thing on the network right now. Bryan and Renee have awesome chemistry.


----------



## Cipher

AJ is bombing HARD on commentary


----------



## Chrome

Get a weird feeling this might be Cena's last match on Smackdown. He's leaving after Summerslam and by the time he comes back, he'll probably end up back on Raw to save their ratings when the NFL starts giving them the business again.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

imthegame19 said:


> Vince, he has final say on both shows.


I know for a fact this is true, but watching Smackdown, I can't wrap my head around it.

This show is just so much more... coherent.


----------



## Even Flow

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Remember when Del Rio was a rich aristocrat that drove fancy cars to the ring and had gold pyro? Me neither.


The good old days. Also, Ricardo


----------



## PanopticonPrime

It is amazing that at this time last year, AJ Styles and del Rio weren't in the WWE, American Alpha and Sasha Banks were heels in NXT, and John Cena was US champ feuding with WWE champ Seth Rollins.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Is Vince in AJ's ear right now?

Sounds like he's telling him what to say.


----------



## Darren Criss

Del Rio is calling for my load


----------



## DammitChrist

RIP John Cena vs AJ Styles feud ( May 30 2016 - August 21 2016). I've enjoyed this whole feud 

It's likely going to end this Sunday


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Chrome said:


> Get a weird feeling this might be Cena's last match on Smackdown. He's leaving after Summerslam and by the time he comes back, he'll probably end up back on Raw to save their ratings when the NFL starts giving them the business again.


I'll be fine with that if in return we get Kevin Owens or Sami Zayn and Cesaro.


----------



## Darren Criss

Aj Styles is just meh imo


----------



## Even Flow

@Chrome Is he going to film Season 2 of his Fox show?


----------



## wwetna1

StylesP1 said:


> Anyone think we get Nikki returning at Summerslam?


Backlash seems more likely. I mean she may walk the red carpet at summerslam to do make a wish, signings, and promote the E! Shows along with Brie. I doubt she gets in the ring that soon when she can keep getting stronger and sd is set to likely crown their champ at their first single brand ppv backlash. She can get in a couple more weeks of training, rehab, and be a surprise addition to as where her family is


----------



## StylesP1

DammitC said:


> RIP John Cena vs AJ Styles feud ( May 30 2016 - August 21 2016). I've enjoyed this whole feud
> 
> It's likely going to end this Sunday


Been a hell of a ride. Both men have done their job extremely well and made it feel like a big time match both times they have met. Summerslam should be a great ending with Styles going over and moving on to Ambrose.


----------



## Lothario

Seems that Vince always puts you on commentary to sink or swim now before he goes all in on your push. 



Well...minus a guy or two. :lol


----------



## Chrome

TheGeneticFreak said:


> I'll be fine with that if in return we get Kevin Owens or Sami Zayn and Cesaro.


Definitely Owens for sure. Anyone else would be a bonus.


Even Flow said:


> @Chrome Is he going to film Season 2 of his Fox show?


Think so.


----------



## B316

DammitC said:


> RIP John Cena vs AJ Styles feud ( May 30 2016 - August 21 2016). I've enjoyed this whole feud
> 
> It's likely going to end this Sunday


Hopefully, it'll come back around as a title feud at some point.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Can Otunga shut up.


----------



## Trophies

I'd rather have stale Lawler than Otungo.


----------



## SAMCRO

David sounding like he badly wants to suck Cena's dick.


----------



## the_hound

i want vince to do the commentary role again, *
*guy in the back "remeber mr macman you have to say this,,,,,,,,,,,,
mr mcmahon "you son of a fuck you're fired............a cover a count a victory"


----------



## wwetna1

Chrome said:


> Get a weird feeling this might be Cena's last match on Smackdown. He's leaving after Summerslam and by the time he comes back, he'll probably end up back on Raw to save their ratings when the NFL starts giving them the business again.


He's still working the China tour with raw because he was already announced but Meltzer has already said the plan is for him to work the SDL show, go to China for 3 dates, and take a red eye back to Backlash. 

I don't think he's going away completely at all. Now as far as working matches on SDL, I think they are few and far between for him and even styles and Orton too. Orton is limbering up for the match with Brock but I think we only see guys like them work 1-2 matches on free tv a month. As sdl has barely had Cena, Miz, or styles to work a tv match despite being on tv every week. They aren't giving anything away short of from guys like Ambrose, Dolph, and Bray


----------



## Danica

Shut the fuck up Otunga you piece of shit.


----------



## Chrome

Hate how heel commentators always kiss Cena's ass.


----------



## Even Flow

If Cena's going away Sunday, AJ has to win.


----------



## MyaTheBee

Shut your whore mouth Otunga...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

It speaks for itself until :jbl states in his next breath what you did in Japan doesn't mean anything.


----------



## mgman

Wow, John Cena took that boot to the head like a shotgun blast send him flying.


----------



## finalnight

Chrome said:


> Get a weird feeling this might be Cena's last match on Smackdown. He's leaving after Summerslam and by the time he comes back, he'll probably end up back on Raw to save their ratings when the NFL starts giving them the business again.


Poor WWE is always getting the business, first it was NBA playoffs, then it was the Olympics, then it will be the NFL.


----------



## SpeedStick

Styles should beat up otunga after the match


----------



## SAMCRO

Otunga is sounding like a huge dick to AJ right now, i wanna hurt that little bitch so bad


----------



## the_hound

a few months???8 fucking months is a few months???


----------



## I am the Storm

Otunga is BRUTAL.

Ugh...


----------



## Lothario

Otunga sounds like such a geek. :lol Holy hell.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

PanopticonPrime said:


> It is amazing that at this time last year, AJ Styles and del Rio weren't in the WWE, American Alpha and Sasha Banks were heels in NXT, and John Cena was US champ feuding with WWE champ Seth Rollins.


American Alpha were never heels :lol


----------



## Even Flow

Otunga a former Tag Champ with Cena? If someone would've mentioned that i'd of of probably said you're having a laugh


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Otunga sounds like such a geek. :lol Holy hell.


Otunga is there? Didn't notice, my mind must have blocked him out automatically.


----------



## MyaTheBee

LMAO @ Otunga telling anybody to earn respect...Shut the fuck up man.

The dick sucking is unreal.


----------



## StylesP1

Lol at ANYONE telling AJ fucking Styles that he has to "earn respect". He has been earning respect by being the best on the planet since 2005.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

They should have Bryan do double duty. GM and lead color guy. Otunga is useless.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shit, I didn't even realize 12 minutes was left for this match lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*DELETE OTUNGA! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!* :evilmatt


----------



## RubberbandGoat

ha ha AJ Styles chant breaks out lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Even Flow said:


> Otunga a former Tag Champ with Cena? If someone would've mentioned that i'd of of probably said you're having a laugh












:lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

So JBL actually improves his commentary but now we have to listen to Otunga every week instead, it's like WWE have to have 1 bad commentator.


----------



## imthegame19

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I know for a fact this is true, but watching Smackdown, I can't wrap my head around it.
> 
> This show is just so much more... coherent.


Having superior talent in certain areas helps. Along with two hours and different writers I believe. For example Ambrose/Ziggler promos are stuff Rollins/Balor can't pull off. So Raw has to do fantasy Demon King stuff to sell their title match. While AJ/Cena is going to be more entertaining then Rusev/Reigns. Plus Smackdown knows their strengths and weaknesses. They don't have Eva Marie wrestling 10 minute matches. While they will put their stars in matches, even against jobbers. When you got Ambrose, Orton and Cena wrestling three different matches in one night. It's going to make it a more entertaining show.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

It sounds like Otunga is talking through his nose or something like that. But I will have to give him more time before I give my final judgement, maybe he will get better. He hasn't been a commentator for long yet so maybe he will get better with more time.


----------



## Even Flow

Superman Cena to make a comeback soon.


----------



## Dolorian

Get rid of Otunga and put Renee Young on commentary.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

@Soul Man Danny B Bryan's commentating skills are amazing. That's what he should do after GM..he can even be an NXT coach..he can do it all.


----------



## wwetna1

StylesP1 said:


> Lol at ANYONE telling AJ fucking Styles that he has to "earn respect". He has been earning respect by being the best on the planet since 2005.


50/50

He gets respect for what he has done and his talent

He has to earn respect as the new guy and at the highest level which is a fishbowl he never swam in. The mf is doing the back stroke with ease btw


----------



## Lothario

SAMCRO said:


> Otunga is sounding like a huge dick to AJ right now, i wanna hurt that little bitch so bad



Bro, what's your BMI and do you even lift? :lol I'd almost guarantee you that Otunga would fold you like a damn lawn chair. :lmao By the time you'd realized you'd made a poor decision, you'd be on your back.


----------



## finalnight

Soul Man Danny B said:


> They should have Bryan do double duty. GM and lead color guy. Otunga is useless.


Bryan would not do well with Vince constantly shouting in his ear


----------



## DammitChrist

I never thought JBL was bad at commentary. He can be annoying, but I didn't think he was bad.

Now, David Otunga? Yea, I think he's bad lol


----------



## Even Flow

I hate adverts.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

finalnight said:


> Bryan would not do well with Vince constantly shouting in his ear


There is definitely truth to this...

Pretty good match...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

JBL :bryanlol


----------



## wwetna1

Dolorian said:


> Get rid of Otunga and put Renee Young on commentary.


I liked when she would announce nxt matches. I wasn't a fan of Albert in the booth but liked her. I personally rather have Tom Phillips call sd while Stafford and Orunga call Main Event and Superstars.

I have liked Lita, King, and Booker as a panel a lot though


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Bryan would do amazing with him shouting in his ear. Triple H shouts in his ear during the CWC and he isn't affected.


----------



## Cipher

I hope Rookie has replaced ****** in AJ's vocabulary and that's why he called Otunga that.


----------



## StylesP1

Cipher said:


> I hope Rookie has replaced ****** in AJ's vocabulary and that's why he called Otunga that.


Either one works, IMO.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cena ate that superkick dead on.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Dolorian said:


> Get rid of Otunga and put Renee Young on commentary.


They put Renee on commentary in NXT. It wasn't good.


----------



## SAMCRO

Would Finlay or Regal please teach Cena how to do an STF? I mean my god thats horrible, worst STF of all time without a fucking doubt.


----------



## DammitChrist

Time to BEAT UP JOHN CENA!!!!


----------



## Dolorian

Soul Man Danny B said:


> They put Renee on commentary in NXT. It wasn't good.


Ah she didn't do any good there? Oh well.


----------



## RapShepard

That Styles shirt is raw af

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AJ's new shirt isn't too bad. Might have to get it.


----------



## Trophies

Seems like it's been forever since AJ had a match. Can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## DoubtGin

This was way too long given that we already knew how it'd end.


----------



## finalnight

Damn, no Taker...


----------



## Lothario

Dolorian said:


> Otunga is there? Didn't notice, my mind must have blocked him out automatically.


Unfortunately :lol Poor guy just doesn't have the voice or delivery for commentary.


----------



## mgman

Ok so now that's confirmed, Cena's winning at SS.


----------



## AngryConsumer

PHENOMENAL FOREARM! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

:supercena to hit the AA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

FFS, I told myself to turn my TV on at 7:40PM... didn't do it because I thought I would remember to watch SD.... ended up turning my TV on at 9:50PM... FFS...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AJ's improved so much on the mic.


----------



## RapShepard

He called him boy good thing that's Cena and not Apollo Crews lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Even Flow said:


> :supercena to hit the AA


:mj2


----------



## Even Flow

Phenomenal Forearm (Y)


----------



## Leather Rebel

Please, please make the right decision and let AJ win at Summerslam.


----------



## I am the Storm

AJ is so, well, phenomenal.


----------



## Trophies

Cena no selling lol


----------



## StylesP1

That promo from AJ...Christ he sounded pissed


----------



## MyaTheBee

He told you BOI!


----------



## DoubtGin

Cena standing tall --> AJ wins? :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM CENA! 

SAVAGE.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Aj has to win on sunday. Clean. Then he can go onto face Dean at Survivor Series and win the title.


----------



## finalnight

Well Cena just killed a bitch


----------



## Even Flow

Your time is up Cena.


----------



## Chrome

Styles got too greedy there. :CENA

Hopefully this means Styles wins Sunday.


----------



## NXT Only

Smackdown really does shit on Raw :lol


----------



## SpeedStick

Styles will go 2-0 on Cena so they can have part 3 at mania???


----------



## RapShepard

Well look at that Cena going above and beyond on retaliation lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Styles is going over at SummerSlam.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Play by play is absolutely awful. More awful than Cole which is saying something. Stop yelling!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

How does Smackdown manage to be so much better than Raw when it's run by the same people.


----------



## Lothario

Styles is definitely going over at SD. That was a great finish. Best episode thus far.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Goddamn, AJ! 

Hit em' with that truth!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

AJ and John always put on a good match but John Cena will probably win Sunday. Let's go AJ!


----------



## Master Bate

AJ wins Sunday confirmed


----------



## NakNak

Styles going over!
Great Smackdown...

Talking Smack next :sk :sk sk Shoot Bryan Shoot


----------



## MyaTheBee

Fucking SuperCena...

At least I can have some peace knowing,AJ is winning sunday.


----------



## SAMCRO

Otunga just out dick sucked Cole in this last match holy shit. Motherfucker just go up to Cena and put your dick in his ass already.


----------



## dclikewah

It worries me how much AJ over rotates when he takes the AA.


----------



## Even Flow

:supercena AA though the table.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Smackdown is pretty cool! I will have to watch next week.


----------



## StylesP1

Great show tonight! 

Now all I ask is for Styles and Becky to get wins on Sunday. Fuck everything else if I can get those two things.


----------



## finalnight

Damn they hard cut to this fucking Chrisley


----------



## DoubtGin

Pretty good Smackdown overall. Enjoyed it way more than RAW yet again. Imagine if it went for another hour :/

Cena-ADR was kinda long but the post-match stuff made up for it; the twelve-man tag was the only "segment" I did not really like but it did not go for long so nothing to complain about.

Rest was good to great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:supercena Couldn't let AJ stand tall.


----------



## Even Flow

AJ surely will win now.


----------



## Chrome

Another good show. Can't really comment on Smackdown vs Raw since I fell asleep during the Raw opening match lol. Then again, I stayed up for Smackdown so I guess it wins by default.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Styles not giving him the Styles Clash right then makes me think they're saving it for Sunday.


----------



## I am the Storm

Hopefully, at least for us AJ fans, Cena standing tall to close Smackdown means AJ goes over at SS. And hopefully clean, too.:mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

How come Raw can go over ten minutes or more sometimes but Smackdown immediately ends at 9:00?


----------



## StylesP1

Talking Smack on the Network. If you havent watched that check it out! Unscripted fun.


----------



## B316

Really solid show tonight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Even though wisely this probably (well hopefully) leads to Styles going over Sunday: I would've preferred Cena ended up lying just for that extra little effect/keep the heat on the heel particularly when Cena had just gotten clocked by that Del Rio kick a few minutes ago and the forearm right before but hey: A plus conviction from Styles sounding like he really believed what he was saying there and damn: that was a good job in the booth. A tad more animosity heading to the ppv. 

Some little flaws here and there but a nice and solid, fun show again for Smackdown easily taking Raw going up 3-1 in my book.


----------



## safc-scotty

That's how you do a show before a PPV! Built up numerous matches whilst not forgetting about those who aren't on the Summerslam card.

3-1 Smackdown in my opinion, probably the best Smackdown since the split. Time flew by and nothing went on too long.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

I love how Bryan hates Miz :lol


----------



## finalnight

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How come Raw can go over ten minutes or more sometimes but Smackdown immediately ends at 9:00?


If anything it's probably a good thing since it keeps them more disciplined since they don't have overage to play with


----------



## MyaTheBee

Smackdown is much more entertaining than Raw....That 2 hour is just perfect. 

It beats the shit out of Raw's slow ass pacing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan and Renee have great chemistry together. Bryan's the GOAT. So damn honest. :yes


----------



## RapShepard

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How come Raw can go over ten minutes or more sometimes but Smackdown immediately ends at 9:00?


You got to earn your overtime. But idk I think it's a good thing though Raw has way more time than they need with the 3 hours the extra 20 minutes just gets ridiculous most weeks lol


----------



## Lothario

SpeedStick said:


> Styles will go 2-0 on Cena so they can have part 3 at mania???


I think they'll do it at the Rumble. AJ will take the title off of Dean around Oct/Nov and John will return to get his win back (because he *always* gets his win back) and take the belt since I ultimately believe AJ is going over. They'll do their tie breaker in February and Cena will likely hold the title during the road to WM in order to put over whomever Vince had pegged as his top face of SD. Likely Ambrose if the booking is any indication.


Given the WM crowd and the fact we've seen it on WWE programming already, I personally think AJ vs Nakamura would be bigger than AJ vs Cena.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SDL is up 3-1


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

SmackDown is indescribably better than Raw. Just such an enjoyable show. But...

Is Crews injured or is Miz v Crews just cancelled? Theres zero build for it at all. Corbins jumping Kalisto every week because he lost the match...while Miz and Crews arent even interacting. Unless you saw that SD 3 weeks ago you'd have no idea theres an IC Title match at Summerslam. Should have just gone with Kalisto or even Corbin as the challenger. Heel vs heel is still better than a "feud" with zero build.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:draper2 without some of the SD roster, SD wins, with the roster, RAW stood no chance. It's just too easy.

:wow also anybody lowkey applaud JBL for finally not acting like a slurred drunk and mentioning the whole respect thing to Otunga. :mj4 dude shut that "outside WWE" shit in seconds"


----------



## PanopticonPrime

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> American Alpha were never heels :lol


At the NXT episode taped in Brooklyn, American Alpha teamed with The Revival against Hype Bros and Enzo and Cass. American Alpha acted like cocky heels in the match.


----------



## Chrome

Fearless Maryse said:


> SmackDown is indescribably better than Raw. Just such an enjoyable show. But...
> 
> Is Crews injured or is Miz v Crews just cancelled? Theres zero build for it at all. Corbins jumping Kalisto every week because he lost the match...while Miz and Crews arent even interacting. Unless you saw that SD 3 weeks ago you'd have no idea theres an IC Title match at Summerslam. Should have just gone with Kalisto or even Corbin as the challenger. Heel vs heel is still better than a "feud" with zero build.


Crews and Miz interacted during the commercial break. Crews Powerbombed him after Miz called him "Creed" lol.


----------



## wwetna1

TheGeneticFreak said:


> How does Smackdown manage to be so much better than Raw when it's run by the same people.


Raw - Rollins, Balor, Reigns, KO, Cesaro, Zayn, Sheamus, Charlotte, Sasha, Rusev = workers / wrestlers first 


SD - Cena, Miz, Styles, Orton , Eva, Dolph, Ambrose, Maryse, Wyatt, Corbin, Slater = characters / superstars first


First and foremost Vince has always been about sports entertainment and sd has said the phrase sports entertainment since the split. Raw has had Cole, Rollins, Foley all say professional wrestling which is code for these guys must work weekly long matches because they can't talk for shit and lack personality.

Styles has not worked a one on one match on SDL, hell not even a match since the 6 man. This was Cenas first match since the 6 man and first solo outing. Orton has worked three matches but squashed two people basically. Miz has been on tv every week but barely worked any matches. Eva is on tv every week and hadn't been touched. 

SDL is great because it is booked like the old school sports entertainment way, they don't give stuff away. Even Wytt, Ambrose, and Ziggler haven't worked a match every week ... 

They make you wait and build to a payoff with character work, talking, and continuation before the confrontation

Corbin and Kalisto will eventually be a match. Carmella and the women were all introduced at one time. Nataly ambushes her one week. Then one week later Carmella baits her and makes her tap. It's a flow to what they do


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Bryan calling out Vince on not saying Cesaro has "It"

:mark:

He gives no shits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

All this shooting on Talking Smack. :sodone


----------



## NakNak

Bryan with the hard hitting questions :mark:


----------



## Death Rider

Fearless Maryse said:


> SmackDown is indescribably better than Raw. Just such an enjoyable show. But...
> 
> Is Crews injured or is Miz v Crews just cancelled? Theres zero build for it at all. Corbins jumping Kalisto every week because he lost the match...while Miz and Crews arent even interacting. Unless you saw that SD 3 weeks ago you'd have no idea theres an IC Title match at Summerslam. Should have just gone with Kalisto or even Corbin as the challenger. Heel vs heel is still better than a "feud" with zero build.


It is really weird and only flaw of smackdown. Corbin versus Miz works character wise if you make miz a slimy cowardly heel vs the bully heel that Corbin is. I mean I guess Miz is retaining since it I don't see him losing it in such a lackluster way


----------



## StylesP1

"You would have to be a Universal Multi-Dimensional Champion to rock something like that" - Daniel Bryan :lol


----------



## Kostic

This was a great show. SD just curb stomped Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765727015580405760


----------



## wwetna1

You have to think Cena, Styles, etc all like showing up to work their main tv and being told you don't have to work a match tonight. Long run they will be better off for it compared to working a 10-20min main event on tv and then saying we got to top the same match again on ppv


----------



## Lothario

Watching TalkingSmack and John put Dean over nicely. Pretty much called the "different" one (in a good way) Gave Seth a terrific nod, too.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Watching TalkingSmack and John put Dean over nicely. Pretty much called the "different" one (in a good way) Gave Seth a terrific nod, too.


Yeah Cena has a lot of respect for Rollins.


----------



## wwetna1

Naomi is all smiles. She has said she doesn't like being a heel or in a team and she got to be a solo face. 

Fuck me miss I can't talk in Natalya popped up


----------



## StylesP1

Becky demanding a Women's Title on Smackdown


----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> Becky demanding a Women's Title on Smackdown


What Becky wants...Becky gets.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Love Bryan always referencing Brock's huge head.


----------



## Chrome

Dolorian said:


> What Becky wants...Becky gets.


Yeah, I think we'll have new Smackdown Women and Tag champions at Backlash, the 1st SD-only ppv. I kinda wanted them to do that at Summerslam given that it's a big-4 ppv, but doing it at Backlash is ok too I guess.


----------



## StylesP1

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I think we'll have new Smackdown Women and Tag champions at Backlash, the 1st SD-only ppv. I kinda wanted them to do that at Summerslam given that it's a big-4 ppv, but doing it at Backlash is ok too I guess.


That would be awesome since I will be at Backlash! 

If I can witness the new Women's Champion, new Tag Team Champions and Styles/Ambrose for the WWE Championship I wouldn't come away complaining.


----------



## FROSTY

What A Maneuver said:


> Dammit I haven't gotten used to this slot yet and I just realized Smackdown is on. Anything of quality happen?


*For me you missed the best Smackdown Live so far since the Draft.*


----------



## THANOS

I really wish Owens and Cesaro were on SD in favor of Orton and ADR. With its writing and current talent pool, the show would be immense.


----------



## Desprado

Really fell sad for Owens and Cesaro. Love these guys feuding with Ambrose for the world title.


----------



## Dolorian

Rollins vs Reigns in the dark match I believe.


----------



## FROSTY

*I was actually left wanting more, or some run over time or something tonight. Now that is how a weekly wrestling program is supposed to leave you, already can't wait for next Tuesday night.*


----------



## SpeedStick

Dolorian said:


> Rollins vs Reigns in the dark match I believe.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765731661262704640


----------



## Shenroe

*Mindraped by sdl*

I'm completely mind fucked by this week sdl. Did Orton turn? Ziggler? Is Bray a bigger heel or did we witnessed his face turn? What about Slater, are we still consider him a heel at this point? So much grey area, I really don't know how to think straight now, and it's making me uncomfortable. Can't predict shit anymore lol. Probably better this way


----------



## Dolorian

SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765731661262704640


Maybe both took place? I'm seeing some tweets mentioning the other match as well...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765733422589317120


----------



## ibbpe

Carmella needs to stop using the spinning head scissors. I thought I had seen the last of that stupid shit after Kelly Kelly left. It's so ridiculously, blatantly obvious that the "victim" is doing the spinning. Are we supposed to believe that Carmella defies the laws of physics to maintain momentum for two revolutions?


----------



## Dolorian

Yeah looks like the bit with Miz/Ziggler was a post-show segment and lead in to the Rollins vs Reigns match...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765747693004087296


----------



## FROSTY

TheGeneticFreak said:


> HEEL TURN
> 
> FUCK YOU SHANE.





SAMCRO said:


> So why didn't Shane let Heath sign? Cause he's delirious and called him Stephanie? Wow, Shane looking like a total dick there.





JDP2016 said:


> They took the contract!!!!!!!! Fuck Daniel and Shane!!!!! Babyfaces my ass.





razzathereaver said:


> FUCK YOU SHANE! FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!





MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Looks like another McMahon confused about their face-heel territories.





PanopticonPrime said:


> Well... he is a McMahon.





Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Start a hashtag #GiveHeathAChance





MyaTheBee said:


> Shane is a fucking dick head man....





Rookie of the Year said:


> Okay, delirious Heath lying on a gurney was way better than my idea.
> 
> Orton vs. Wyatt feud? Fuck yeah!
> 
> EDIT: Da fuq? They didn't let him sign the contract?



*WWE SDL along with Bryan and Shane making a bunch of jaded IWC smarks, marks again. I love it.*


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *WWE SDL along with Bryan and Shane making a bunch of jaded IWC smarks marks again, I love it.*


I love it, M̶a̶g̶g̶l̶e̶ Mauro!


----------



## FROSTY

Cipher said:


> Have people started pretending Curt Hawkins was good yet?


*:bryanlol I've seen a couple so far.*


----------



## Donnie

Holy Crap what a show! The Miz TV segment was stellar Ambrose is perfect as the give no fucks cocky as hell champion, and Ziggler was Incredible, and i say that as someone who hates him. Dude showed SO much fire and passion, and that Superkick was sick. I'm hyped for this. Speaking of hype that AJ/Cena segment was AMAZINGthey knocked it out of the park. I have no doubt they will steal the show. Also loved the Tag/Women/IC all getting time to shine, and giving us a taste of the future. Heath was once again pure gold, dude has been fantastic since this started,i hope he get a real push out of this. Corbin/Kalisto has the potential to be a really fun feud and this will benefit both men in the long run. And Bray/Orton should be fun, i just hope Harper comes back and rejoins Rowan, and we get an Alpha feud down the line. SD 3,Raw 1


----------



## FROSTY

Chrome said:


> Well that was quick lol. Like how they're building up Dirty Deeds as a legit finisher.


*No doubt. It's starting to get that feel like you get when The Stunner/Rock Bottom/Pedigree land, not only that the match is over, but he looks to be applying more force which is making it sound like a much bigger impact as well.*



AngryConsumer said:


> I cringe every time Ambrose does that ridiculous clothesline.
> 
> It's just too damn long of a setup for the move to be executed.


*While I agree the rebound still takes to long he at least looked like he sped up the delivery tonight, and definitely landed it with more force. I don't know if anyone's noticed or not, but his punches have also gotten worlds better. I haven't seen near as much (if any) arm flailing and patty cake slaps since he won MITB. He actually cocks his fist and throws a legit looking working punch now.*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

RapShepard said:


> You got to earn your overtime. But idk I think it's a good thing though Raw has way more time than they need with the 3 hours the extra 20 minutes just gets ridiculous most weeks lol


I guess I can see what you mean and three hours is pretty long for Raw usually unless something really important is happening. Smackdown flows a bit better because they have to take advantage of the time that they have while Raw has a lot of filler, Smackdown tends to get to the point quicker. Also there might be something in the WWE's contract about Smackdown not being able to go over time.


----------



## McGee

Vince is probably fuming that Ziggler is more over than The Demon King, Cena is more over than Reigns, and Styles is more over than Rollins.


----------



## NXT Only

McGee said:


> Vince is probably fuming that Ziggler is more over than The Demon King, Cena is more over than Reigns, and Styles is more over than Rollins.


The want what the people want, Vince can shove down our throat but that doesn't mean we're gonna swallow it. #Pause


----------



## Uptown King

So Bray/Orton will possibly feud after SS, I like that.


----------



## AbareKiller

My only complaint tonight was the Alexa Bliss, barely saw her tonight in that match, give her more to do, she's too good. More Bliss, less Natie.


----------



## NXT Only

"I beat the hell out of Brock Lesnar"- Heath Slater


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: Mindraped by sdl*

Damn you let Vince of 2016 mind fuck you like that. 

Vince 1999 I understand but 2016? 

 :lol


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: Mindraped by sdl*

I think its great that they have given most of the SDL roster shades of grey. Everyone has this dickish side that they are letting show through. Its a little bit like the Attitude Era, honestly. Nobody knew who the faces and heels were then, it was just a bunch of badasses.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Mindraped by sdl*

Orton didn't turn, Heath just a lovable goof as he's been for a while now, Bray just "tired of failing" and Ziggler didn't quite turn, but probably gonna do so if (I should say "when") he loses at Summer Slam.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: Mindraped by sdl*

Yeah Orton didn't turn heel. Heath Slater was just a bozo running his mouth, so Orton used him as a example for Brock. Ziggler didn't turn heel either, they just did to show how he's capable of beating Ambrose with a Superkick out of nowhere. That said after Ziggler doesn't come through after Summerslam, I think he might turn heel. That way they can take the focus off him losing and put the focus on what he's doing now. While Bray not a face at all, he's disappointed in Eric Rowan losing. So they might start a storyline where Rowan has to prove himself to Bray. Which I'm surprised they didn't do a long time ago. Bray a pretty forgiving cult leader for how many times guys like Rowan, Harper or Strowman failed him.


----------



## FROSTY

McGee said:


> Vince is probably fuming that Ziggler is more over than The Demon King, Cena is more over than Reigns, and Styles is more over than Rollins.


*And Ambrose is more over than the entire Raw lot.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Mindraped by sdl*

The only "raping" going on was by Baron Heidenreich.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*Re: Mindraped by sdl*



imthegame19 said:


> Yeah Orton didn't turn heel. Heath Slater was just a bozo running his mouth, so Orton used him as a example for Brock. Ziggler didn't turn heel either, they just did to show how he's capable of beating Ambrose with a Superkick out of nowhere. That said after Ziggler doesn't come through after Summerslam, I think he might turn heel. That way they can take the focus off him losing and put the focus on what he's doing now. While Bray not a face at all, he's disappointed in Eric Rowan losing. *So they might start a storyline where Rowan has to prove himself to Bray. Which I'm surprised they didn't do a long time ago. Bray a pretty forgiving cult leader for how many times guys like Rowan, Harper or Strowman failed him.*


Ya know if you look at it through Bray's eyes he's just trying to be a supportive role model, but his team just sucks. No matter what kind of tag match they're in Eric Rowan always finds a way to take a pin. Then his actually decent right-hand man Harper gets a serious long-term injury. To top it off, his diamond in the rough monster Braun Strowman gets drafted out of his family. All Bray is left with is the legit weakest member in the entire male roster. Bray also isn't the best captain himself, he tends to start a lot of shit with people he can't finish. Again, Rowan helps a lot by making sure he gets himself pinned, by even when Bray stands on his own he usually fails.

Jokes aside I legit think that when Harper comes back he should come back with a new "family", maybe he gets the Authors of Pain from NXT, I dunno. But he attacks Bray (who should already be going solo cause Rowan is legit a cancer) which lets Bray have a real face turn.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: Mindraped by sdl*

You know I hope they do the storyline where rowan becomes desperate. It could really add depth to his character as how he needs Wyatt and important Wyatt is. Harper comes back and he fails Wyatt too. Wyatt then doubts his family and gives them one last final chance, to win the tag titles which they do by beating American Alpha. People could criticize me all they want, I NEED to see rowan and Harper win the tag titles before they go single. Bray also needs to beat Orton.


----------



## 307858

*Re: Mindraped by sdl*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> You know I hope they do the storyline where rowan becomes desperate. It could really add depth to his character as how he needs Wyatt and important Wyatt is. Harper comes back and he fails Wyatt too. Wyatt then doubts his family and gives them one last final chance, to win the tag titles which they do by beating American Alpha. People could criticize me all they want, I NEED to see rowan and Harper win the tag titles before they go single. Bray also needs to beat Orton.


In addition to losing and perennial injuries, one of the reasons I never took the Wyatts seriously is because in over three years - as a family ,i.e., not Harper's IC run- they have not won gold. 

These guys in the Attitude era would have had tag belts, hardcore, IC reigns.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Mindraped by sdl*

Wait, Bray dropped Rowan again, didn't we got through this last year, or the year before or something?


----------



## kingfunkel

New game everytime someone says "The face that runs the place" you take a drink. Overplayed


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Roy Mustang said:


> It is really weird and only flaw of smackdown. Corbin versus Miz works character wise if you make miz a slimy cowardly heel vs the bully heel that Corbin is. I mean I guess Miz is retaining since it I don't see him losing it in such a lackluster way


It does sort of stick out as the only sore point of SD, the IC Title has basically become forgotten. The womens division is superb, the tag division is heating up, midcard getting some attention and there's several really well done Main Event feuds. It almost feels like asking for too much, but it doesn't seem like much to ask for The Miz to get more to work with. Its really underwhelming being a Miz fan at times, he's always either jobbing, or doing nothing. I dont think he's had one moment where he's stood tall and looked like a Champion since he came back to TV.



Chrome said:


> Crews and Miz interacted during the commercial break. Crews Powerbombed him after Miz called him "Creed" lol.


Really feels like they could have done more for the go home show. The IC Title was red hot not that long ago with Zayn, Owens and Cesaro chasing it, even Darren Young stepped up last month now its just kind of there with little thought put into it.



wwetna1 said:


> Raw - Rollins, Balor, Reigns, KO, Cesaro, Zayn, Sheamus, Charlotte, Sasha, Rusev = workers / wrestlers first
> 
> 
> SD - Cena, Miz, Styles, Orton , Eva, Dolph, Ambrose, Maryse, Wyatt, Corbin, Slater = characters / superstars first
> 
> 
> First and foremost Vince has always been about sports entertainment and sd has said the phrase sports entertainment since the split. Raw has had Cole, Rollins, Foley all say professional wrestling which is code for these guys must work weekly long matches because they can't talk for shit and lack personality.
> 
> Styles has not worked a one on one match on SDL, hell not even a match since the 6 man. This was Cenas first match since the 6 man and first solo outing. Orton has worked three matches but squashed two people basically. Miz has been on tv every week but barely worked any matches. Eva is on tv every week and hadn't been touched.
> 
> SDL is great because it is booked like the old school sports entertainment way, they don't give stuff away. Even Wytt, Ambrose, and Ziggler haven't worked a match every week ...
> 
> They make you wait and build to a payoff with character work, talking, and continuation before the confrontation
> 
> Corbin and Kalisto will eventually be a match. Carmella and the women were all introduced at one time. Nataly ambushes her one week. Then one week later Carmella baits her and makes her tap. It's a flow to what they do


So true. And this isn'tto hate on the work rate marks, but SD is really showing why you cant just build pro wrestling around work rate and 5 star matches. You need promos, you need character work, you need gimmicks, you need feuds, it cant just be matches, there needs to be build to matches. Like Raw gave away the Reigns v Rusev match this week...so we've just seen it, and we've seen Reigns easily beat Rusev so where's the interest in seeing that match again? SD didn't give anything away. Ziggler/Ambrose haven't faced off in a match at all, and Bray still factors in and we dont exactly know how. Cena and AJ haven't faced off either, there's still Eva's debut, big tag team division matches/segments so the individual matchups are still fresh. Everything on SD is about building to the PPV, teasing things and getting interest in the payoff through character work and good booking.

And I have to say the women's division on SD is really impressive. Its funny when you look back to the draft and people were saying SD got the shaft in general but particularly with the women. But now you have the megababyface Becky, the heel veteran Nattie, Naomi has been reintroduced, Alexa and Carmella have been introduced, Eva's being booked well. All the women on SD are being booked well and have momentum to some degree, you compare that to Raw where it is literally just Sasha and Charlotte messing with jobbers.

Its actually astounding that Raw and SD are made by the same company.


----------



## moggy

It's really great to see how SmackDown Live has been showcasing their Women's division lately. They're all getting a reasonable amount of time within the 2 hours, they're all having good storyline progression and character development, and most of all, they all matter and are important in different ways in my opinion.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Heath Slater is so good man. Hope he gets a real push after all of this.


----------



## BehindYou

Leather Rebel said:


> Heath Slater is so good man. Hope he gets a real push after all of this.


 I feel like Slater could still do this a couple of years, building more and more support before they finally give him a midcard push. 

He really excels at the bottom of the card in a way no-one else on the roster does, I think it's great to have a character you can care about this far don the pecking order and it should be embraced.


----------



## DoubtGin

The head writer of Smackdown is the same guy who was the head writer of NXT up until the Neville/Zayn feud (or even further) right?

Also, Talking Smack is awesome, Bryan is so ruthless :lol


----------



## reamstyles

Heath Slater and Zack Ryder are the prime examples of guys that can be a "star" by being in the lower card, its a 2 hr/ 3 hr show, you need entertainers and performers to fill the show..


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Better than Raw this week, Raw seems to be the same show it was before the draft; three hours is killing it.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Thank you, Smackdown for knowing how to build feuds up properly. Keep up the good work and do not turn into a clusterfuck like Raw.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *For me you missed the best Smackdown Live so far since the Draft.*


Well damn. Gonna go find the episode online pronto.


----------



## The Renegade

Fearless Maryse said:


> It does sort of stick out as the only sore point of SD, the IC Title has basically become forgotten. The womens division is superb, the tag division is heating up, midcard getting some attention and there's several really well done Main Event feuds. It almost feels like asking for too much, but it doesn't seem like much to ask for The Miz to get more to work with. Its really underwhelming being a Miz fan at times, he's always either jobbing, or doing nothing. I dont think he's had one moment where he's stood tall and looked like a Champion since he came back to TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Really feels like they could have done more for the go home show. The IC Title was red hot not that long ago with Zayn, Owens and Cesaro chasing it, even Darren Young stepped up last month now its just kind of there with little thought put into it.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. And this isn'tto hate on the work rate marks, but SD is really showing why you cant just build pro wrestling around work rate and 5 star matches. You need promos, you need character work, you need gimmicks, you need feuds, it cant just be matches, there needs to be build to matches. Like Raw gave away the Reigns v Rusev match this week...so we've just seen it, and we've seen Reigns easily beat Rusev so where's the interest in seeing that match again? SD didn't give anything away. Ziggler/Ambrose haven't faced off in a match at all, and Bray still factors in and we dont exactly know how. Cena and AJ haven't faced off either, there's still Eva's debut, big tag team division matches/segments so the individual matchups are still fresh. Everything on SD is about building to the PPV, teasing things and getting interest in the payoff through character work and good booking.
> 
> And I have to say the women's division on SD is really impressive. Its funny when you look back to the draft and people were saying SD got the shaft in general but particularly with the women. But now you have the megababyface Becky, the heel veteran Nattie, Naomi has been reintroduced, Alexa and Carmella have been introduced, Eva's being booked well. All the women on SD are being booked well and have momentum to some degree, you compare that to Raw where it is literally just Sasha and Charlotte messing with jobbers.
> 
> *Its actually astounding that Raw and SD are made by the same company.*


I disagree that the root issue is character presentation, but i'm surprised people didn't see this quality gap coming from the jump. To put things in perspective, since the brand split, Raw has had to book and fill *4* additional hours of television. That's two Smackdown episodes worth of content. What gets placed in that void is filler matches and stretched out segments. That's bound to affect the perception of each show's quality.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Only just got round to watching this week's episode, yet again it deserves a :clap

Smackdown just flows so much better, everything on the show has a purpose, plus they are doing an excellent job in terms of building various wrestlers and making them relevant again.

Yet again it was a fantastic segment between Ambrose & Ziggler, four weeks back many fans myself included posted on here in shock and pretty much disgust that they had Ziggler winning the six man number one contenders match, four weeks later and I'm enjoying every single bit of it, going into Summerslam it's probably been the best built feud. So much edginess to both Ambrose & Ziggler, Ziggler has so much fire in him right now, that superkick and his attitude last night tells you everything about his character right now, brilliant booking.

Having all the Tag Teams together in one match may be classed as lazy booking in some people's eyes, but it's showing fans that all the Tag teams on Smackdown are relevant, we're not leaving any of them behind kinda thing. When titles are introduced of course some teams will take a step backwards, but there's always room for more than one tag team feud. 

Like with the Tag Teams, they are doing the exact same job with the Women. Making viewers care, making all six of them relevant. Not a fan of Naomi but repackaging her and making her relevant again is a nice move, Eva Marie continues to be brilliant, like I've said for weeks there's no need for her to wrestle, parade her body, fuck off again, that's the way to do it.

They are doing a brilliant job with Bray Wyatt also, less long winded promo bollocks and more straight to the point kind of stuff. There's so much intrigue surrounding him atm. Will he still force himself into the title picture? Is he now going to cost Orton at Summerslam? Has he really ditched Rowan? Where does that leave Harper when he returns? 

Baron fucking Corbin, that's the Corbin I love, that's the Corbin we need to see week in week out, beating the shit out of the likes of Kalisto.

Heath Slater yet again continues to be absolute gold, winning the match by DQ was great booking, have Orton making a statement in the process was also great booking, him mocking Lesnar was a nice touch as well. 

Finally the build up to Styles and Cena has also been well done, I wanted some kind of shit to go down and I'll take an AA through the announce table any day, far better than anything we saw on Raw.

Well done Smackdown, three weeks in a row that you've pissed and shat all over Raw :eva2


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Orton had that attitude I haven't seen in him in years. All he needed was to punt Heath Slater.


----------



## Crasp

Worst part about Smackdown this week was David Otunga. What a fucking useless piece of shit.

Appart from that, Smackdown with another "W".


----------



## StylesP1

Crasp said:


> Worst part about Smackdown this week was David Otunga. What a fucking useless piece of shit.
> 
> Appart from that, Smackdown with another "W".


David Otunga telling AJ Styles that he needs to earn the respect, and told him how he can do that. 

AJ probably looking at him like "Who in the fuck are you"?

David also telling AJ that IWGP Championships and other championships are meaningless. JBL actually did the right thing and shut David up on that one. What a fucking disaster this guy is.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Orton/Lesnar shouldnt be a wrestling match it should be a massacre


----------



## Dolorian

StylesP1 said:


> David Otunga telling AJ Styles that he needs to earn the respect, and told him how he can do that.
> 
> AJ probably looking at him like "Who in the fuck are you"?
> 
> David also telling AJ that IWGP Championships and other championships are meaningless. JBL actually did the right thing and shut David up on that one. What a fucking disaster this guy is.


Otunga is a mess, he was also off-base on commentary about Styles during his match vs Jimmy Uso on SmackDown about two months ago. The guy is just no good at commentary and when it comes to Styles it seems there is a bit of a personal issue involved.


----------



## TD Stinger

StylesP1 said:


> David Otunga telling AJ Styles that he needs to earn the respect, and told him how he can do that.
> 
> AJ probably looking at him like "Who in the fuck are you"?
> 
> David also telling AJ that IWGP Championships and other championships are meaningless. JBL actually did the right thing and shut David up on that one. What a fucking disaster this guy is.





Dolorian said:


> Otunga is a mess, he was also off-base on commentary about Styles during his match vs Jimmy Uso on SmackDown about two months ago. The guy is just no good at commentary and when it comes to Styles it seems there is a bit of a personal issue involved.


I’m not even a fan of JBL and I even applauded when he put Otunga in his place.

From a kayfabe perspective, believing this all real, I don’t care what Cena does outside the company (minus the charity work). You earn respect in the ring, and I’m glad JBL shut that talk down.


----------



## Vårmakos

Good lord, Orton has the worst German I have ever seen.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The Renegade said:


> I disagree that the root issue is character presentation, but i'm surprised people didn't see this quality gap coming from the jump. To put things in perspective, since the brand split, Raw has had to book and fill *4* additional hours of television. That's two Smackdown episodes worth of content. What gets placed in that void is filler matches and stretched out segments. That's bound to affect the perception of each show's quality.


Character presentation is a huge issue, on Raw you're top 3 guys are Rollins, Balor and Reigns. None of them are anything more than just good on the mic on their best day, none of them are great character/gimmick workers. Raws too much about workrate.


----------



## LaMelo

Smackdown won for the second week in a row and it wasn't even close!


----------

